# College Football 2006



## fett527

Let's get it on!

First:

*GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!*

And for the first big story of the upcoming season:

Rhett Bomar is dismissed from Oklahoma!

http://www.collegefootballnews.com/2006/News/Bomar_WhatOUdo.htm


----------



## Crothian

And two players suspended from Miami for their Florida State Game.  There is no clear number one this year, it will be interesting.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> There is no clear number one this year, it will be interesting.




Err... there's one pretty strong contender for the spot. And you should pretty happy about who it is.

My Orange, though... all I can say is that they won't be going 1-10 again (as the defense will stay okay to good, and the offense should suck a little bit less).


----------



## fett527

drothgery said:
			
		

> Err... there's one pretty strong contender for the spot. And you should pretty happy about who it is...



I'd actually feel better if they werent ranked number 1 before the season.  Now after the Texas game, yeah I'll take it.


----------



## Crothian

I'm not sure if the defense is going to be good enough.  I know it hasa lot of good quality players, but they are as now unproven.  That doesn't make them a strong contender.  After they crush Texas hopes will be high.  And if they can pull out a win at Iowa I think they will be great.


----------



## thud13x

Crothian and all the other OSU fans,

While I do believe Ohio State can beat Texas in Texas, the Iowa Hawkeyes will not be denied in the new Kinnick.  

Go Hawks!

NK


----------



## fett527

thud13x said:
			
		

> Crothian and all the other OSU fans,
> 
> While I do believe Ohio State can beat Texas in Texas, the Iowa Hawkeyes will not be denied in the new Kinnick.
> 
> Go Hawks!
> 
> NK



It's been lopsided for both teams the last two years.  It will be a grind em out game this year.  I look forward to it.


----------



## fett527

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if the defense is going to be good enough.  I know it hasa lot of good quality players, but they are as now unproven.  That doesn't make them a strong contender.  After they crush Texas hopes will be high.  And if they can pull out a win at Iowa I think they will be great.



yup, defense is unproven but they are a strong contender.  Just read all of the season preiews.  I have absolutely 0 worries about the linebacking core, we have too much depth and talent there.  The secondary is the big unknown to me, i keep reading very good things but you just won't know until game time.


----------



## drothgery

Well, the coach's seem to think your Bucks are pretty good; you're starting out as USAToday #1


----------



## Crothian

That's not good....historically the Buckeye's don't do well there.


----------



## Dimwhit

GO BOISE STATE BRONCOS!!!!!


Edit: Though Boise's schedule this year just sucks. Bigtime.


----------



## fett527

drothgery said:
			
		

> Well, the coach's seem to think your Bucks are pretty good; you're starting out as USAToday #1



It's what I expected, and I'm usually the optimist, but as I said before I'd rather not start number 1.  They have to step it up a notch.


----------



## thud13x

fett527 said:
			
		

> It's what I expected, and I'm usually the optimist, but as I said before I'd rather not start number 1.  They have to step it up a notch.




And of course, they will get the chance to show that they deserve the ranking by beating Texas at Texas.  Can they do it?  I am pro-Big Ten, so yeah... Plus if they lose, they might be too focused for the Iowa game...   

Go Hawks!

NK


----------



## Dinkeldog

Looks like my Huskies are going to blow chunks another year.  But in another year or two Washington should be good again.  I'm dumbfounded why Washington can't have both  winning football and basketball teams at one time.  I'm used to blowing chunks all over the basketball court, at least.


----------



## Dungannon

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Looks like my Huskies are going to blow chunks another year.  But in another year or two Washington should be good again.  I'm dumbfounded why Washington can't have both  winning football and basketball teams at one time.  I'm used to blowing chunks all over the basketball court, at least.



Yeah, but they'll blow slightly fewer chunks this year than they did last year.  I could see them climbing to four wins this year.

And I'm _really_ looking forward to the Penn State-Notre Dame game on Sept. 9.  Has it really been 14 years since the last time those two teams met?


----------



## fett527

Dungannon said:
			
		

> ...And I'm _really_ looking forward to the Penn State-Notre Dame game on Sept. 9.  Has it really been 14 years since the last time those two teams met?



Agreed.  *GO BIG TEN!!!!*


----------



## Crothian

AP poll out and Buckeyes number one there too.


----------



## Hellefire

*'sc*

USC since I went there out of a small Alaskan high school.

Aaron

p.s. the only Bush I ever liked, but they'll still do fine


----------



## LightPhoenix

drothgery said:
			
		

> My Orange, though... all I can say is that they won't be going 1-10 again (as the defense will stay okay to good, and the offense should suck a little bit less).




Rumor on the Hill is that Robinson has definitely improved the offense, especially with regards to passing.  Now, I know that doesn't say much considering last season, BUT Pasqualoni was a terrible recruiter and Robinson shows some promise in that regard.  Personally, I think this season is going to be pretty rocky, but give it a few years and SU will be back to some semblence of greatness.


----------



## fett527

First College football game this Thursday!!!!!!!!!!  Woot!!


----------



## Xath

Go TERPS!  

First game vs. William and Mary on Saturday.


----------



## drothgery

I created a college football pick'em group over at ESPN.com like we had last year (because I can manage pick-ems, but fantasy football is too much work  ).

http://games.espn.go.com/cpickem/frontpage
group name: ENWorlders
password: dragon


----------



## diaglo

Xath said:
			
		

> Go TERPS!
> 
> First game vs. William and Mary on Saturday.





that's right. my prediction for 06. Terps to go undefeated.


at least until they forget they are the Terps


----------



## nakia

thud13x said:
			
		

> And of course, they will get the chance to show that they deserve the ranking by beating Texas at Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they crush Texas into a cow-patty pulp.
> 
> I am an A&M fan.  And we're going to suck.  It's karma for getting Francione from Alabama.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nightfall

*has Space Jam's "Hit'em High" For those grand Mountaineers" Go Eers! This year, we go all the way!


----------



## freebfrost

fett527 said:
			
		

> First:
> 
> *GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!*




O.H.


----------



## Nightfall

Go eers!


----------



## drothgery

Orange.

( :\ when does basketball start again?)


----------



## Nightfall

Droggy,

Don't worry. There's always next year.


----------



## griff_goodbeard

freebfrost said:
			
		

> O.H.




I.O.!!!!


----------



## Nightfall

Go eers!

*won't allow himself to go all out like everyone else...*At least not until they beat Marshall this Saturday!


----------



## fett527

Interesting games last night.  Nice to see the Big Ten off and running with wins by Northwestern (kinda wondered to myself why I didn't go down to that game in Oxford) and Minnesota.

Saw most of the SC v Miss State, nice trickeration play from Spurrier.  Very well executed.  Also nice to see the coaches challenge being successful in college.

And wish I could have watched some of that Toledo v Iowa State shootout.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Well the Gamecocks won last night!  They need to work on their front line, they also had a better balance than last year.  Was most happy to seem them playing four quarters, they normally fade in the 4th.


----------



## Nightfall

HAH!  WVU is running those Herd almost off the field. Slayton and White are creaming them. 28-7 at the start of the 2nd half...


----------



## Dungannon

And I'd just like to say that, even though it _was_ San Jose State, the Huskies are 1-0.  Woo Hoo, they're over .500!!


----------



## fett527

Buckeyes rolled.  extremely happy at the performance, a fumble by a freshman and Zwick apiece do not worry me.  The defense looked great despite giving up yards to Wolfe- that was expected.  They only gave up one touchdown and had a pick at the linebacker position.

And I don't care what the columnists say, Notre Dame is overrated and will be exposed by Penn State (not as badly as Cal was exposed).  How can you watch that game Saturday and still call Brady Quinn a Heisman candidate?


----------



## Crothian

Big Ten was the only conference to win all their opening games, that's something pretty cool.  I can't believe Colorado lost to 1AA Montana State!!


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Big Ten was the only conference to win all their opening games, that's something pretty cool.  I can't believe Colorado lost to 1AA Montana State!!



 Holy Crap! I hadn't heard that. Man, Dan Hawkins got off to a rough start there...

I'd be excited about Boise's win, but thumping Sac State 45-0 isn't anything to brag about. If they can beat Oregon State next week...that will be worth writing home for.


----------



## Nightfall

Yeah if anyone deserves to be in Heisman consideration, it's Slayton.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> Big Ten was the only conference to win all their opening games, that's something pretty cool.  I can't believe Colorado lost to 1AA Montana State!!




If the Orange had any kind of offense the Big East would have opened 8-0. I can't believe that with that defense and as many gifts as Wake gave us, we still managed to lose. And Iowa next week. Eek!


----------



## Chiaroscuro23

fett527 said:
			
		

> And I don't care what the columnists say, Notre Dame is overrated and will be exposed by Penn State (not as badly as Cal was exposed).  How can you watch that game Saturday and still call Brady Quinn a Heisman candidate?




They're already exposed. They barely won the game when, based on their ranking, they should have won by 4 or 5 touchdowns. College football is not the home of parity. 

I have a question: during the Wisconsin/Bowling Green game the Badgers returned a punt to around the 10 or so. Only a major facemask prevented the TD (it looked really nasty, too.) The ref said that the Badgers had to decline that penalty in order to keep the ball. What's the deal there? I guess concievably they might have to move the punting team back 15 yards and re-kick, but the penalty happened at the end of a 50 yard run. It was clearly after possession had transfered, and in fact was all that saved the TD. 

If the rule in fact is that the returning team has to decline the penalty then it's ALWAYS a good idea to illegally tackle the ballcarrier at the end of a big return. Since the returning team won't give up their good field position (and at the least you make them run a few plays before they get in the end zone), it encourages you to tackle in a violent, dangerous way. Nothing bad can happen to you as a result. Hell, have the entire sideline run out on the field and tackle the ballcarrier. You'll get penalized for 12+ men on the field, but you keep 7 points off the scoreboard, and your oppenent can't accept the penalty.

-C.


----------



## fett527

First televised game on the Boise State blue turf tonight!


----------



## Dimwhit

fett527 said:
			
		

> First televised game on the Boise State blue turf tonight!



 Woohoo! I'm nervous as hell, though. I have shaky faith in my Broncos. Here's to hoping...


----------



## Dungannon

Well they are playing Oregon State so it's not like they should be too challenged.


----------



## Dimwhit

You would think so. But Boise doesn't have a great track record against the Pac-10. I'm pretty sure one win versus Oregon State two years ago is it.


----------



## Crothian

It is always a big deal when a BCS team loses to a none BCS team.


----------



## Dimwhit

Well, it's not looking great right now.


----------



## Crothian

Then again, things could be looking up


----------



## Crothian

Told you!!


----------



## Dimwhit

Woohoo! Gotta love 42 unanswered points.

Ian Johnson is running ALL OVER Oregon State. 5 TDS. Just amazing. We knew last year he was gonna be good.

I love games like this.


----------



## Dimwhit

Well, a good way to start the (real) season. Never hurts a mid-major to look good on national TV to start the season.

The scary part is that this was arguably their toughest game. Maybe Utah is better. And Fresno. That's about it.


----------



## fett527

Nice Dimwhit!  They looked great.


----------



## Dungannon

Wow, I saw some _fantastic_ finishes today.  Wake Forest beats Duke 14-13 by blocking a field goal attempt on the final play and Akron upsets NC State 20-17 when the coach goes for the win and gets it on 1st and goal with 2 seconds left instead of trying a game-tying field goal.


----------



## Crothian

I just got in and see Iowa is tied with the Syr.  I wasn't expecting that!!


----------



## Dimwhit

Damn, I missed the end of the Akron game. Good for them!

I can't believe what Notre Dame did to Penn. That hurts.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> I just got in and see Iowa is tied with the Syr.  I wasn't expecting that!!




I'm a hopeless optimistic SU fan, and I wasn't expecting the game to be close. Even with Tate out. But that was some terrible play calling in OT (due to ABC thinking a Pac 10 game would get better rankings in SoCal, that's all I saw out here).


----------



## Crothian

OSU gets by its first test of the year!!!


----------



## griff_goodbeard

Crothian said:
			
		

> OSU gets by its first test of the year!!!










If they can get by Iowa it should be smooth sailing right to the title game.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> OSU gets by its first test of the year!!!



 And nicely so! In Texas, no less!

Well done for them.


----------



## Crothian

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> And nicely so! In Texas, no less!
> 
> Well done for them.




OSU Boise for the national championships!!  You heard it here first!!  And frankly I doubt you'll hear that anywhere else


----------



## Nightfall

What? You guys don't think WVU won't be in the run for a national title?! Come on. I know we played a Division AA school but you'd think if they go 11-0, they'd at least get a consideration.


----------



## drothgery

Nightfall said:
			
		

> What? You guys don't think WVU won't be in the run for a national title?! Come on. I know we played a Division AA school but you'd think if they go 11-0, they'd at least get a consideration.




My guess -- after a whole two weeks of college football -- is that we'll see the travesty of a Big Ten team playing a Pac 10 team for the national title in something other than the Rose Bowl when an undefeated USC plays an undefeated Ohio State. The Mountaineers end up #2 after finishing undefeated and thwomping some three or four loss shlubs from the ACC in the Orange Bowl. INSERT_SEC_CHAMP_HERE loses a game somewhere and takes themselves out of the running, but beats a one-loss ND team in the Sugar. Texas still wins the Big 12, then is shocked by L'ville in the Fiesta. Oregon knocks off Boise (which auto-qualifies by winning the WAC and finishing in the top 12) in the Rose.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> OSU Boise for the national championships!!  You heard it here first!!  And frankly I doubt you'll hear that anywhere else



 I've gotta agree with Crothian. OSU-Boise!


----------



## Crothian

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I've gotta agree with Crothian. OSU-Boise!




psst...I was joking.    

OSU USC is what it looks like to me.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> psst...I was joking.
> 
> OSU USC is what it looks like to me.



 You think USC will make it back? I'd love to see it, but I'm very skeptical.


----------



## Crothian

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> You think USC will make it back? I'd love to see it, but I'm very skeptical.




At first I didn't think so, but the PAC 10 is not looking as strong as I thought.


----------



## LightPhoenix

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm a hopeless optimistic SU fan, and I wasn't expecting the game to be close. Even with Tate out. But that was some terrible play calling in OT (due to ABC thinking a Pac 10 game would get better rankings in SoCal, that's all I saw out here).




As an aside, if you follow basketball, last night I witnessed part of the SU team in a bar fight with the bouncers at my favorite bar.  Devendorf threw a chair.  Wheeee!  I'm waiting to hear about it in the news.

I didn't bother watching the SU/Iowa game either, and was surprised it was tied.  However, after talking it over with some people and watching some highlights, I've come to the conclusion that it wasn't that SU had a good night, but Iowa had a bad night.  SU in no way deserved to win that game.  Six or seven plays on the one yard line, and they couldn't get the TD?  That's just plain sloppy.

I've said it before though, and I'll say it again, SU is going to continue to suck for a couple more years.  Pasqualoni's inability to recruit and idiotic theories pretty much completely destroyed the team.  Robinson has the unenviable task of building it back up.  Heck, right now I'm not even sure they deserve to be playing in a I-A league.

[edit]Also, man, Iowa fans are awesomely loyal.  All I saw up on the hill last night were yellow shirts.  I was amazed.


----------



## Nightfall

*only has "eers" for them Mountaineers*   Well I guess I'll have to settle for next year huh? At least beating a decent "some other" conference will be semi-consolation to us WVU fans.

Slayton better get the Heisman though.


----------



## drothgery

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> As an aside, if you follow basketball, last night I witnessed part of the SU team in a bar fight with the bouncers at my favorite bar.  Devendorf threw a chair.  Wheeee!  I'm waiting to hear about it in the news.




Eek. Hopefully no one was hurt, and no one presses charges. SU's basketball team has a chance to be something really special this season, and I hate to see that ruined over something stupid.


----------



## Menexenus

fett527 said:
			
		

> Let's get it on!
> 
> *GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!*




QFT!  

It sure felt good watching the Buckeyes give Texas a taste of sweet revenge last night!


----------



## Nightfall

*still wishes there was more respect for the Eers this time around...*


----------



## Crothian

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *still wishes there was more respect for the Eers this time around...*




When they play an okay or good team, then maybe


----------



## Nightfall

Crothian said:
			
		

> When they play an okay or good team, then maybe



They played Georgia and won!  Doesn't that count for something?


----------



## Crothian

Nightfall said:
			
		

> They played Georgia and won!  Doesn't that count for something?




Ya, it counted for last year.  It got them number 5 in the polls.  But it is a what have you done for me lately league.


----------



## diaglo

diaglo said:
			
		

> that's right. my prediction for 06. Terps to go undefeated.
> 
> 
> at least until they forget they are the Terps




2 in a row.

wooHoo.

still undefeated. we are as good as OSU and WVU.


----------



## fett527

My requisite 

*GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I would like to get opinions on that roughing the passer penalty from others.  Good call or no?  I am biased but it looked like the worst call I've seen in some time.  


And I hate Notre Dame.


----------



## diaglo

fett527 said:
			
		

> I would like to get opinions on that roughing the passer penalty from others.  Good call or no?  I am biased but it looked like the worst call I've seen in some time.





the one that gave Texas 2 more chances to score their TD?

yeah, the refs made some bad call there. if i had been Texas i woulda kicked a field goal on the first down. it felt cheap to be given the TD.


----------



## fett527

diaglo said:
			
		

> the one that gave Texas 2 more chances to score their TD?
> 
> yeah, the refs made some bad call there. if i had been Texas i woulda kicked a field goal on the first down. it felt cheap to be given the TD.



That would be the one.  The Buckeye defense by all rights kept Texas out of the endzone the whole game.


----------



## griff_goodbeard

I'm probably as biased as you Fett, but it did look like a BS call to me.  I was glad to see a young OSU D not hang their heads after that series and contiune to play their a**es off.


----------



## possum

All I can say is that for this season--like many other seasons in the past--I'm rooting for the Missouri Tigers to have another good season.  They seem to be doing quite well with Chase Daniel replacing the now-pro Brad Smith, and I hope that they can keep up the good work.


----------



## diaglo

Crothian said:
			
		

> When they play an okay or good team, then maybe



Terps beat up on the 'eers Thursday night.


----------



## Crothian

I know we have quite a few Terp fans around here, though after this game they may be in hiding!!

21-0 with a few minutes left in the first


----------



## diaglo

ouch. 5 turnovers. and a kickoff return for a TD where the guy fumbled and recovered his own fumble.

mang. everything that could go wrong did.

coach sure wishes he hadn't pulled that scholarship away from the RB of WVU. he ran all over us.


----------



## fett527

Terps got nailed.  Ouch.


----------



## Dungannon

diaglo said:
			
		

> coach sure wishes he hadn't pulled that scholarship away from the RB of WVU. he ran all over us.



Slaton is my darkhorse pick for the Heisman this year.


----------



## Nightfall

Darn straight.

Yeah everything that could go wrong for the Eers went right anyway. The fumble recovery on the kick off a touch down by Darius Reynaud, the drop by Slaton that turned into a touch down anyway by Palmer. Anyway you slice it, it was WVU's game, win, lose, draw.  

#5 is alive and kicking! Now we just have to win the road games.  

Crothy,

So we beat Maryland. Still not impressed?


----------



## Dimwhit

In the Pick'em, I'm really wishing I put more than 2 points on Michigan to beat Notre Dame...


----------



## Crothian

I feel the same way......


----------



## Dimwhit

Well, after nearly giving me a heart attack, Boise squeaked past Wyoming. Shouldn't have been that close.


----------



## Dungannon

LSU got robbed against Auburn today.


----------



## Dimwhit

Oklahoma may very well get robbed against Oregon, if Oregon scores at the end.


----------



## Crothian

The Ducks are flying high!!  THat was a great game.  The Tigers squared was a great game.  Seeing both ND and Miami of Florida go down hard, great day!!


----------



## drothgery

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> In the Pick'em, I'm really wishing I put more than 2 points on Michigan to beat Notre Dame...




Err, I did ... I put 3 on Michigan. 

But I put 9 on L'ville, and 8 on Oregon. So far this week's looking really good for me; I haven't missed one yet  .


----------



## drothgery

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Oklahoma may very well get robbed against Oregon, if Oregon scores at the end.




Since Oklahoma cemented the lead on outright theft, I don't really have any sympathy for them (also, I generally favor Big East and Pac 10 teams). It's nice that the replay guys pulled that long TD pass back to where he went out of bounds, but the play really started after the play clock ran out, and it was 3rd and long to begin with...


----------



## Crothian

Blocked extra point run back by other team for 2...Crazy!!  The so called Bowden Bowl might be a good one.


----------



## Nightfall

I'm just waiting to see how this affects WVU in the rankings. I'm hoping positively.


----------



## Crothian

WVU should be at least 4th with the ND loss.  

And FSU goes down to Clemson, and Florida Tenn is the battle I had hoped!!  This is an amazing football day!!


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> Florida Tenn is the battle I had hoped!!




But Florida won, spoiling my shot at a perfect week in the pick-em.


----------



## Nightfall

Agreed, rather Tennesse won at home and thus continuing their dominance at home games. Especially since it might lift WVU up to #3 potentially...


----------



## Dimwhit

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Agreed, rather Tennesse won at home and thus continuing their dominance at home games. Especially since it might lift WVU up to #3 potentially...



 Don't hold your breath. Auburn and USC should take the #2 and #3 slots.


----------



## Dungannon

Yesterday was one of the best days of college football I've seen in recent memory.  I just wish I did better in my college picke-em league. Hey, even Washington is above .500 now.


----------



## fett527

ND exposed (unfortunately by M but I'll deal), Buckeyes roll, FLorida State and Miami lose.   GREAT weekend!


----------



## drothgery

fett527 said:
			
		

> ND exposed (unfortunately by M but I'll deal), Buckeyes roll, FLorida State and Miami lose.   GREAT weekend!




And SU won, too.


----------



## Dimwhit

Woohoo! WAC beat the Big 10 last night!


----------



## Crothian

Who had Colorado beating Georgia??  Wow!!


----------



## Nightfall

Well they did lose to WVU...  In any case looking forward to see the Eers hang some pirates high for us today.


----------



## Crothian

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Well they did lose to WVU...




So, Colorado is as good as WVU?


----------



## Nightfall

Well no but maybe they thought they were!


----------



## Dungannon

Crothian said:
			
		

> Who had Colorado beating Georgia??  Wow!!



This is the early frontrunner for Upset of the Year if the Buffs hold on.


----------



## Dimwhit

Dungannon said:
			
		

> This is the early frontrunner for Upset of the Year if the Buffs hold on.



 And it will be sweet revenge for Dan Hawkins, after what he did to him last year when Boise get destroyed by them. I hope they pull it off.


----------



## Crothian

Well, Georgia has a chance to win with plenty of time.


----------



## Dimwhit

Dammit.


----------



## Crothian

If colorado can just get close for the field goal, but they haven't done much this half


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> If colorado can just get close for the field goal, but they haven't done much this half



 Nope.

And (not just because of this game) this shows how bad some of the new rules are. The clock starting after change of posession being one.


----------



## Crothian

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> And (not just because of this game) this shows how bad some of the new rules are. The clock starting after change of posession being one.




Why is it bad?  It just means a little less time for the comeback.  Colorado had plenty of time in the whole game and plenty of chances and they couldn't get it done.


----------



## Dungannon

This PSU-OSU game has been a defensive clinic so far.


----------



## Crothian

No one seems to be willing to try the big pass play in the rain.


----------



## Crothian

Of course Smith can go and prove me wrong  !!!


----------



## Crothian

That should seal the win!!!


----------



## Dimwhit

That Alabama kicker is gonna get lynched at school on Monday if they don't win this game.


----------



## Dimwhit

Man, you hate to blame a loss on a kicker, but I think it's justified in the case of Alabama...


----------



## Dimwhit

Double post


----------



## Nightfall

Well while I'm annoyed at the injuries, at least WVU isn't embarrassing itself too much. It should be more than 27-10 but at least it's not for ECU.


----------



## Dimwhit

I'm not doing too bad on the Pick'em. The only one I've missed is Minnesota/Purdue, but I only put 2 points on it. And I'm looking good at all the other in-progress games.


----------



## Nightfall

My only gripe with the WVU/ECU game was the usual. Stupid penalties by the WVU team, some lack of effort on the defense for pass protection. Otherwise decent win.


----------



## Dimwhit

Boise State is going to give me a heart attack one of these days...


----------



## Dungannon

The Broncos held on for ya, Dim.  And how 'bout those Huskies?  I thought they were gonna get blown out after the first quarter but they held tough and then dominated the 2nd half.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Yay! NC State CAN win a game.


----------



## Dimwhit

Dungannon said:
			
		

> The Broncos held on for ya, Dim.




Yeah, I hope they don't make a habit of this. But with Utah next week...



> And how 'bout those Huskies?  I thought they were gonna get blown out after the first quarter but they held tough and then dominated the 2nd half.




Nice to see the Huskies winning again! 3-1 isn't bad at all. I'd like to see them finish out of the cellar in the Pac-10 this year.


----------



## fett527

This is not just about the Buckeyes, bu why can't a college team completely decimate another team with their defense (2 scores, no touchdowns scored) and have that called an impressive win?  I find it totally ridiculous that everyone says you have to have good defense to win championships but when you win  game with defense it's not impressive.  Can't.stand.it


----------



## drothgery

fett527 said:
			
		

> This is not just about the Buckeyes, bu why can't a college team completely decimate another team with their defense (2 scores, no touchdowns scored) and have that called an impressive win?




Because it's not impressive; the other team is totally dominating you with their defense, too.



			
				fett527 said:
			
		

> I find it totally ridiculous that everyone says you have to have good defense to win championships but when you win  game with defense it's not impressive.




... because you also have to have a good offense to win championships -- and either the offense or the defense or both probably has to be not just good, but among the best in the country. The thing that's rediculous is the mantra that "defense wins championships"; offense is just as important. 

Winning a 45-38 shootout is just as unimpressive as winning a 7-0 defensive battle -- it may be that you've got a great offensive team and can outscore everyone, and it may be that you've got a great defensive team and can shut down anyone, but with no other data to go on, the guys that are winning 35-7 look better than either of them.


----------



## Dimwhit

fett527 said:
			
		

> This is not just about the Buckeyes, bu why can't a college team completely decimate another team with their defense (2 scores, no touchdowns scored) and have that called an impressive win?  I find it totally ridiculous that everyone says you have to have good defense to win championships but when you win  game with defense it's not impressive.  Can't.stand.it



 Perfect reason why a playoff is needed (I know, that argument again). I'm sick of teams having to care how well they win. Shouldn't matter. All that should matter is whether or not you win, not my how much, or how impressively.


----------



## Nightfall

Dim,

True but that's why the BCS and indeed the entire college football/basketball setup is fubarred. This is why I like playoffs.


----------



## fett527

drothgery said:
			
		

> the guys that are winning 35-7 look better than either of them.



How about when you win 28-6?


----------



## Dimwhit

Talk about a quiet day in this thread!

I can't watch the Boise game. I was worried about Utah, but I guess I shouldn't have been. They're stomping the Utes.

With TCU losing, Boise is now the favorite for a Mid-Major BCS bid.


----------



## drothgery

fett527 said:
			
		

> How about when you win 28-6?




Let's just say the Buckeyes didn't need those late INT returns to stay #1, but I think USC and Auburn (and maybe Florida, WVU, and Michigan) would have picked up a lot of votes, and another scrapper in a week where USC (or some other top-10 undefeated team) blew someone in a BCS conference out would do it.


----------



## Crothian

USC gets by in a close one.  Michigan and OSU win in a nice fasion.  But the big win of the day is Illinios over MSU!!


----------



## drothgery

It's not SU's 2OT win over Wyoming?


----------



## Crothian

Nope, if SU had a good in conference win this week, maybe.


----------



## Dimwhit

I really hope Ohio State and Michigan are both 11-0 when they meet at the end of the year. Talk about a championship game.

And yay Boise!


----------



## Crothian

Ya, if that game can be of undefeateds, that will be amazing.  And if that happens there is a chance it will be 1 verse 2.  Which could be cool if OSU wins that and the Championship.  It would mean they would have meet with and faced 3 2's and beat them all.


----------



## Dungannon

Man, I thought Wazzu was gonna pull it out last night.  And next weeks Oregon-Cal game will be a barnburner.  And Go Dawgs!  4-1 now, 2-0 in the Pac-10!  They may actually get to a bowl game this year.


----------



## Dimwhit

Yeah, Oregon-Cal is going to be a great game. Can't wait. And it's very cool to see the Huskies' turnaround this year. Only two more wins to be bowl eligible!


----------



## Crothian

Auburn looks likt it is going to lose.  Wake just couldn't stop their implosion verse Clemson.


----------



## Dimwhit

Arkansas just clobbered Auburn. They really dominated them.

I was bummed about Wake Forest. They really blew it.

And Minnesota got robbed on that pass interference call in overtime.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, I was surprised to actually see JoePa get a call like that go his way.


----------



## Nightfall

And yet the Eers keep on rolling...


----------



## Crothian

Nightfall said:
			
		

> And yet the Eers keep on rolling...




Ya, wake me when they play someone


----------



## Crothian

Washington had their chance, they just screwed it up with not getting ready to snap the ball in time


----------



## Nightfall

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, wake me when they play someone



I'll bet you say that after they beat Syrcause, then after they beat Louisville then after they beat Cinny, then probably after Pittsburgh too...

I mean what do you expect, them to play ALL the big name college teams?


----------



## Crothian

Nightfall said:
			
		

> I'll bet you say that after they beat Syrcause, then after they beat Louisville then after they beat Cinny, then probably after Pittsburgh too...
> 
> I mean what do you expect, them to play ALL the big name college teams?




No, those three are good as is Rutgers.  They have some good teams on their schedule they just haven't playted them yet.


----------



## drothgery

Nightfall said:
			
		

> I'll bet you say that after they beat Syrcause, then after they beat Louisville then after they beat Cinny, then probably after Pittsburgh too...




Hey, you forgot Rutgers. Of course, I think L'ville is going to win the de facto Big East championship game this year, and that Rutgers is a big step behind the two big guys (unfortunately, still a big step ahead of my Orange).


----------



## Dimwhit

Then there's Boise, who has no one good left to play. Even Fresno sucks this year. Their toughest team is probably...I don't know, San Jose State?


----------



## drothgery

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Then there's Boise, who has no one good left to play. Even Fresno sucks this year. Their toughest team is probably...I don't know, San Jose State?




Probably Texas, in the Fiesta Bowl. At least, I think Boise has an excellent chance of finishing in the top 12, or at least in the top 16 and ranked higher than the ACC champion. Which puts them in the BCS, and the Fiesta Bowl picks last (not to mention it's the most logical BCS bowl for Boise) to decide who plays the Big 12 champ (most likely Texas).


----------



## Crothian

As long As Boise can win out, they should get a BCS Bowl.  They are 19 in the Coach's poll this week and they will only move up as other temas lose and they win.


----------



## Dimwhit

Yeah, if Boise doesn't slip and lose a game they shouldn't, I think they'll get a BCS game. Probably not fair, but I'm fine with not fair with the BCS if Boise benefits on ocassion. 

I've seen Boise projected into the Rose Bowl, Fiesta Bowl, and Sugar Bowl. So I have no idea where they'll end up.

At this point, I'm just hoping they actually do win out.


----------



## Crothian

Do you think Boise has a chance against any other BCS team that would make it to one of those bowls?


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Do you think Boise has a chance against any other BCS team that would make it to one of those bowls?



 Probably not, no. But it's hard to say. Their QB is playing better than he ever has, they have two very strong RBs, and their Defense is the best it's been in the last 5 years. Definitely not the same team that got thumped by Georgia to start last year.

Likely, they'd lose, maybe a close one, maybe huge. It would depend a great deal on the team they played. But no, if they do to a BCS game, I wouldn't expect them to win. Hope, yes...expect, no. 

I just wish their schedule didn't suck so bad. If Utah ends up winning the Mountain West, then that victory looks good, but that's about it.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> Do you think Boise has a chance against any other BCS team that would make it to one of those bowls?




I think they'd have an excellent chance against the ACC champ, and against anyone from the Big 12 except Texas (so if Nebraska or Missouri pulled an upset in the Big 12 title game -- which has been known to happen, though it was usually Texas pulling the upset rather than being upset -- then Boise might very well have a chance).

Against Ohio State, Michigan, West Virginia, Louisville, USC, or Florida? No way.


----------



## Nightfall

WVU will run wild in the Big East. I don't see any of the other Big East teams coming close. Even if they stop the run, the passing is still there.


----------



## Dimwhit

Nightfall said:
			
		

> WVU will run wild in the Big East. I don't see any of the other Big East teams coming close. Even if they stop the run, the passing is still there.



 Louisville fans are saying the same thing.


----------



## drothgery

Nightfall said:
			
		

> WVU will run wild in the Big East. I don't see any of the other Big East teams coming close. Even if they stop the run, the passing is still there.




Err... being a Big East fan in general (and a Syracuse fan in particular), I've tried to watch as much Big East football as I can here in SoCal without paying for ESPN GamePlan. And the Cards look better than the Mountaineers so far; their offenses are comprable (L'ville passes better, WVU runs better), but L'ville's defense is much, much better than WVU's. And while they both will beat the Orange, it'll be because SU's offense sucks; don't expect to score forty points, unless you get some cheap touchdowns off of turnovers (which is always possible with Perry at QB).


----------



## Crothian

Don't gorget about Pitt and Rutgers, they could pull an upset on the other two.


----------



## Dimwhit

Man, VT just looked awful tonight. I mean, terrible. Bye bye Top 25 for them.


----------



## Crothian

I never get to watch the Thursday games because of my own games, but I was shocked at that end score.  Is BC good this year?  I haven't had the chance to watch them yet.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> I never get to watch the Thursday games because of my own games, but I was shocked at that end score.  Is BC good this year?  I haven't had the chance to watch them yet.




Not really. Borderline top-25-ish, I'd say. They might win the ACC, but that's not saying much.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> I never get to watch the Thursday games because of my own games, but I was shocked at that end score.  Is BC good this year?  I haven't had the chance to watch them yet.



 What droth said. The score was more that VT was just bad last night. Really bad.


----------



## Crothian

Maybe Boise will luck out and Play the ACC champion in the BCS


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Maybe Boise will luck out and Play the ACC champion in the BCS



 Hey, they'd have a chance, then.

The latest projection has them in the Sugar Bowl with Florida. That just doesn't seem right. Of course, they're banking on USC winning out and playing in the title game, which I don't think will happen.

Personally, I'm still pretty worried that Boise is going to blow chunks on a game they should win and not even make the BCS. Or they go undefeated and still not qualify.


----------



## drothgery

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> The latest projection has them in the Sugar Bowl with Florida. That just doesn't seem right.




It's not. If Boise gets in the BCS, they'll almost certainly be in the Fiesta, mostly because the Fiesta picks last, but also because it's the closest to Idaho.

Boise gets into the BCS if they win the WAC, are the highest-ranked non-BCS conference champion, and are in the BCS top 12 or in the top 16 and ranked higher than at least one of the BCS conference champs. So it's in Boise's best interests for ACC mediocrity to continue; the ACC is the best bet for a low-ranked conference champ (next best possibility is someone from the Big 12 North upsetting Texas in the championship game).


----------



## Dimwhit

I forgot about Top 16 but higher than a BCS champ. With BC knocking off VT, that could happen. They just need to keep beating each other, because I AM confident that is Boise wins out, they'll at least end up in the Top 16.


----------



## Dungannon

The latest projection from Sportsline has Boise St. playing Texas in the Fiesta Bowl.


----------



## Dimwhit

Fox Sports is the one putting them in the Sugar with Florida. I don't see that ESPN has any projections up yet.


----------



## Nightfall

*still has faith the Gold and Blue will go for a national title this year* Just because.


----------



## Dimwhit

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *still has faith the Gold and Blue will go for a national title this year* Just because.



 That's West Virginia, right? It's not out of the question. Auburn could upset Florida this week. USC could easily lose a game (or two). Either Michigan or Ohio State is guaranteed a loss.

Certainly not out of the question. Of course, they've gotta get past Louisville first...


----------



## Nightfall

Well so far I don't see the need to worry just yet. WVU has yet to fail and while the pressure is on, so far Slayton and White have carried the day time after time.


----------



## Crothian

OSU WV BCS title game would be entertaining


----------



## Dimwhit

Well, WV isn't exactly dominating Syracuse so far today. Though they'll probably run away in the second half.


----------



## Crothian

I only have the Big Ten games to watch so far.  

Wake Forest is looking good.


----------



## drothgery

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Well, WV isn't exactly dominating Syracuse so far today. Though they'll probably run away in the second half.




... which is probably better for the Big East, but as an Orange fan, I can't endorse that result.


----------



## Dimwhit

This Indiana/Iowa game is a great one.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, it really is.  Badgers are just killing people, they could easily win out.


----------



## Crothian

Iowa loses, Georgia has two second before their loss.....


----------



## Dimwhit

Too bad Boise isn't playing until tomorrow night. Playing today and winning looks like it would bump them a couple/few spots in the poll.


----------



## Crothian

Any reason they are playing tommorrow night?  I saw that and it's kinda wierd.  

Ohio State is looking like an unstoppiable machine again this week.  Ginn ran a punt return back for a TD and that ties the Big Ten record and one away from the NCAA record.  I didn';t realize he was doing that good with those.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Any reason they are playing tommorrow night?  I saw that and it's kinda wierd.




I have no idea. My impression was that it was an ESPN thing. They wanted to do a Sunday night game. Maybe to test it out. Though why they'd pick a Boise State/New Mexico State game is beyond me. But I don't think it was something initiated by BSU or NMS. Maybe the WAC.

But with Sunday night NFL, I just don't see why they're bothering. And it messes up Boise for the first BCS poll, since the game tomorrow won't be factored in. At least not completely.


----------



## Nightfall

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Well, WV isn't exactly dominating Syracuse so far today. Though they'll probably run away in the second half.



And the truth shall set you free.


----------



## Dimwhit

Nightfall said:
			
		

> And the truth shall set you free.



 Just remember, Syracuse is the toughest team they play.

If they get past Louisville, then we'll talk.


----------



## Crothian

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I have no idea. My impression was that it was an ESPN thing. They wanted to do a Sunday night game. Maybe to test it out. Though why they'd pick a Boise State/New Mexico State game is beyond me. But I don't think it was something initiated by BSU or NMS. Maybe the WAC.




My guess is they went to a smaller school that would want primetime nationally televised game.    Sure, it is up against the NFL but it is better then not being seen.


----------



## Nightfall

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Just remember, Syracuse is the toughest team they play.
> 
> If they get past Louisville, then we'll talk.





I seem to recall having this conversation before with Crothy about the same thing... I'm not worried. I've yet to see anyone stop White or Slayton. Those guys are the motor on the offense.


----------



## Dungannon

Right now I'd say the Big East is a better conference than the ACC, and I thought I'd never say that after the realignment a couple of years ago.


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Right now I'd say the Big East is a better conference than the ACC, and I thought I'd never say that after the realignment a couple of years ago.




I agree and it's damned funny!!


----------



## drothgery

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Right now I'd say the Big East is a better conference than the ACC, and I thought I'd never say that after the realignment a couple of years ago.




As a shameless fan of a Big East school (admittedly one that was almost part of said realignment), I'd say the current state of the ACC couldn't happen to a better conference


----------



## Crothian

This Auburn Florida game is great!!


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> This Auburn Florida game is great!!




Well, if you assume that USC will eventually get burned eventually, given all the times they've been playing close games in the fourth quarter, then it looks like we'll see OSU/Michigan winner vs. WVU/L'ville winner for the BCS title. Of course, it's just as likely that USC comes out of their bye week with everyone healthy and starts beating people by three or four touchdowns again, or even pulls a 2002 Ohio State and keeps winning close games for no logical reason (the only reason why this sometimes works in football is because the season's pretty short, so sometimes there's not enough time for luck to even out).


----------



## Crothian

Ya, I agree.  It will be USC's to loose.  I think an undefeated Big Ten and PAC ten winners will go ahead of an undefeated Big East team.  USC of course has some of their toughest games haead of them and of these five have the toughest road IMO.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think an undefeated Big Ten and Pac 10 winners will go ahead of an undefeated Big East team.




And I can deal with that (though if I still lived in upstate NY, rather than out here in Pac 10 country, I might not be so forgiving). I just don't want any one-loss teams sneaking ahead of an undefeated L'ville/WVU winner, and for the BCS to give them a shot at whoever's #4.


----------



## Crothian

What would really be interesting though highly doubtful is Rutgers to go undefeated with a one loss USC team and see if Rutgers gets jumped by a once lose team.  I'm assuming OSU or Mich win out.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> What would really be interesting though highly doubtful is Rutgers to go undefeated with a one loss USC team and see if Rutgers gets jumped by a once lose team.  I'm assuming OSU or Mich win out.




In the unlikely event Rutgers goes undefeated, they'd've beaten two top-ten teams (in WVU and L'ville). If they're one of the last two BCS unbeatens, they really shouldn't get jumped.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, I agree.  It will be USC's to loose.  I think an undefeated Big Ten and PAC ten winners will go ahead of an undefeated Big East team.  USC of course has some of their toughest games haead of them and of these five have the toughest road IMO.



 Which is why I think USC would deserve it. If they can go undefeated, even winning close games, they should probably go to the title game. They've got some tough games coming up.


----------



## Nightfall

*still has faith in his boys to not only go undefeated but at least be ranked #3 in the nation* Just me though.


----------



## Dimwhit

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *still has faith in his boys to not only go undefeated but at least be ranked #3 in the nation* Just me though.



 We'll see where they end up in the BCS. A week or so ago, I read an article that said the computers had West Virginia all over the place. Some of them weren't even in the top 10. So after tomorrow, we'll know much more. If the do win out, they'll be in great shape when USC and Michigan both lose.


----------



## Nightfall

Dim,

Bah computers. What do they know? I mean honestly did you see that last TD by White? Even when things seem bad, the engines on this team still get it going.


----------



## Dimwhit

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Dim,
> 
> Bah computers. What do they know? I mean honestly did you see that last TD by White? Even when things seem bad, the engines on this team still get it going.



 Yeah, but it's not a matter of what the computers know. They're the ones determining 1/3 of the BCS standings, so we're stuck with them.


----------



## Dimwhit

West Virginia came in at #5 in the BCS, so they're in good shape.


----------



## Dimwhit

Oh, man, I'll bet Tennessee fans are PISSED right now. They're 11th in the BCS. California is 10th.

And Boise is 15th! That gives them a good shot at 12th if they win out.


----------



## Nightfall

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> West Virginia came in at #5 in the BCS, so they're in good shape.



Considering they were already #5 before the last poll, I don't see this as any reason to feel....well anything.


----------



## drothgery

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Dim,
> 
> Bah computers. What do they know? I mean honestly did you see that last TD by White? Even when things seem bad, the engines on this team still get it going.




Unfortunately for the 'eers, what they know is that the 'eers haven't played anybody (and as far as the computers are concerned, my Orange aren't anybody); that's the main reason why they're lowing in the BCS rankings than in the polls (other major team dinged by the computers was Texas, for what it's worth -- the computers say that the only good team they played beat them at their place).


----------



## Crothian

The computers are always wierd


----------



## Dimwhit

No wonder New Mexico has the top passing offense in the country. Sure, the QB had 525 yards passing tonight. He threw the ball 65 times. They also had exactly 0 (zero) yards rushing on the night.

Not gonna win many games with such a one-sided offense. Still, they put up a good fight against Boise.


----------



## diaglo

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *still has faith in his boys to not only go undefeated but at least be ranked #3 in the nation* Just me though.





you should be pulling then for the Terps.

every Terp victory means your str of schedule increases.

esp if we beat NC State, Wake, Miami, FSU, and Clemson.


----------



## Dimwhit

diaglo said:
			
		

> you should be pulling then for the Terps.
> 
> every Terp victory means your str of schedule increases.
> 
> esp if we beat NC State, Wake, Miami, FSU, and Clemson.



 Hell, I'm pulling for the Terps to beat Clemson, if that counts.


----------



## Dimwhit

F O O T B A L L ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Crothian

Ohio State has another good game.


----------



## Dimwhit

Did you see Michigan State's comeback? Unreal. Down 38-3 and they win.


----------



## Crothian

No, I was watching Dr Who.   Watching Texs now, Texas wins but gave Nebraska an extra chance to win.


----------



## Crothian

UCLA just cannot play pass defendse in the final minute of this ND game.  That was just too easy for ND.


----------



## Dimwhit

Some close games this week.

And, though it wasn't pretty, at least Boise won their in-state rivalry game.


----------



## Dungannon

I'm conflicted right now.  I'm pleased because the Huskies played tough on the road and took a nationally ranked team to OT, but I'm pissed because they should've won and _would've_ won if their QB hadn't thrown 5 interceptions!


----------



## Dimwhit

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I'm conflicted right now.  I'm pleased because the Huskies played tough on the road and took a nationally ranked team to OT, but I'm pissed because they should've won and _would've_ won if their QB hadn't thrown 5 interceptions!



 They played well, for sure. California was on fire going into that game, and they almost took it.

And another note, Boise State travels to Washington next year! That should be fun.


----------



## Crothian

Huh, I was expecting something with West Virginia rising in the BCS.


----------



## Crothian

What happened to Clemson?  I didn't think VT was goinbg to be an ACC factor this year


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> What happened to Clemson?  I didn't think VT was goinbg to be an ACC factor this year




They lost to an inferior team in Blacksburg. That sort of thing happened to the Orange (and even Miami, back when Miami was Miami) occasionally back when the Hokies were in the Big East. We paid them back by beating better VT teams in the Dome.

Apparently the Hokies are big Boise State fans, as they just did the Broncos a big favor by likely knocking Clemson out of the top 15.


----------



## Dimwhit

drothgery said:
			
		

> Apparently the Hokies are big Boise State fans, as they just did the Broncos a big favor by likely knocking Clemson out of the top 15.




I was thinking the very some thing.


----------



## Dungannon

No real surprises yet today, unless you consider OSU leading USC at halftime a surprise.


----------



## Crothian

Dungannon said:
			
		

> No real surprises yet today, unless you consider OSU leading USC at halftime a surprise.




How about them winning?    USC goes down!!!


----------



## Dungannon

Yeah, that was an entertaining game.  And how 'bout Texas coming back from 21-0 to beat Texas Tech?


----------



## Nightfall

Crothian said:
			
		

> How about them winning?    USC goes down!!!



I'd rather OSU go down...but eh. Neither of them is a favorite to me.


----------



## drothgery

Nightfall said:
			
		

> I'd rather OSU go down...but eh. Neither of them is a favorite to me.




As near as I can tell, at least for this season, it's the Buckeye's world and everyone else is just living in it. Really hope WVU or UofL or Rutgers gets to the BCS title game and does the Big East proud, but OSU is looking amazing, and I don't think anyone's going to beat them.


----------



## Crothian

USC losing helps out West Virginia.  If they win out they should be in the National title game now!!


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> USC losing helps out West Virginia.  If they win out they should be in the National title game now!!



 I'm personally thinking that Rutgers is going to take them out. But we'll see. Maybe Louisville will beat them to it (though I doubt it).


----------



## Crothian

I'd love to see Rutgers go undefeated but I fear even if they did they wouldn't rise enough.


----------



## Nightfall

I'm still betting on Pat White and Slayton to get the job done. They are the dyanmic duo of this team's offense. It's the defense that has me semi-worried. 

USC losing probably helps but I'd prefer OSU losing too to ensure victory.


----------



## Crothian

Well, either OSU or Wolverines will lose.


----------



## Dungannon

Right now it looks like the National Championship will be the winner of the OSU-Michigan game vs. the winner of the West Virginia-Louisville game.


----------



## Crothian

Yea, that's what I've been thinking for a while.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> Yea, that's what I've been thinking for a while.




The only real question was whether USC was going to prevent it by doing a 2002 Ohio State impersonation. Now that that's out of the way, it seems extremely likely. Of course, if WVU, L'ville, and Rutgers play rock-paper-scissors (the NFL's version of this is played with the Colts, Broncos, and Patriots), then who knows who gets to the BCS title game?


----------



## Crothian

Ya, if we end up with a dozen one lose teams it is going to be a mess.  And I think the SEC would win that one.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, if we end up with a dozen one lose teams it is going to be a mess.  And I think the SEC would win that one.




Err... one-loss, not one lose. 

And I have to think it really depends on who's left. The pollsters seem inclined to favor head-to-head winners between teams with the same record.

Out of the ACC, only BC or Wake Forest could come out with one loss. But the ACC's really weak this year; it's really hard to see BC in the title game, and it's just imposible to concieve of Wake there.

In the Big East, it seems like the only way there'd be no udefeated team is if Rutgers, WVU, and L'ville all have one loss.

In the Big Ten, Michigan, err, the OSU/Michigan loser, should have only one loss. And so should Wisconsin, since they don't play OSU and already lost to Michigan.

In the Big 12, Texas and Texas A&M play each other, so only one of them could end up with only a single blemish on their record. And Texas has already lost to Ohio State.

In the Pac 10, USC and Cal will play each other. The computers really like the Pac 10, so if one of them manges to claw their way to #3 or #4 with the voters in a maze of one-loss teams, don't be too surprised if they get the nod.

In the SEC, Arkansas plays Tennessee, which will certainly drop the number of one-loss teams by one. And the SEC championship game might as well. Odds are an SEC team can be eliminated if they're not the SEC champ, because the polls won't favor them.

Notre Dame could be in the mix as well; certainly either they or USC will be out of it with two losses.

And the 'lots of one-loss teams' scenario would raise the question of whether an undefeated Boise State was worth talking about (note that there are no other non-BCS teams with fewer than two losses).


----------



## Dimwhit

I don't think Louisville has a shot at the title game. Unless Florida also loses. But I just don't see Louisville getting past WV and Rutgers.


----------



## Crothian

Oregon State beats USC.  Boise State beats Oregon State (kills is more like it).  Boise State is better then USC then  

If the Cards beat WV and Rutgers and Pitt, I think they jump Florida.  But I don't think they can beat WV.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Oregon State beats USC.  Boise State beats Oregon State (kills is more like it).  Boise State is better then USC then




I like the way you think.


----------



## Dimwhit

Woohoo! Going to the Boise State/Fresno game tonight. I'm taking my son. Tune in to the game. If all goes well, the stadium will be a Blue and Orange checkerboard in the stands. Have of the fans are supposed to wear one color, half the other. Unfortunately, I'm sitting in a section that's wearing orange, but I don't have any orange. Oh well.

I'm sure when ESPN scheduled this game, they were expecting one with more meaning, but with Fresno at 1-6, it's lost it's luster. I'm still expecting a tight game, though, but we'll see. You never know with a rivalry.


----------



## Crothian

Still, big game for Boise as a win tonight can make Fresno's season.


----------



## Dimwhit

Woohoo! Way to go Boise!

Fun game. Sort of a blowout, though, despite the 21 points Fresno managed.


----------



## Crothian

I looked for you in the stands, but I don't think I saw you.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> I looked for you in the stands, but I don't think I saw you.



 You didn't? I was the good-looking one.


----------



## Crothian

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> You didn't? I was the good-looking one.




Maybe by Idaho standards!!      

The WV Lou game is pretty darn good so far!!  Lou is doing much better then I expected.  Or should I say WV is doing a nice job of giving them this game:  So many fumbles!!


----------



## Dimwhit

Wow, I did not expect Louisville to win this game. Impressive.


----------



## Crothian

I agree. Makes that up coming Rutgers game * HUGE!!*


----------



## Nightfall

I blame this game more on the lack of defense (that last punt for TO should not have happened) for the WVU than any troubles on the offense. (Though the fumbles/turnovers didn't help.)  White proved to be a leader on offense, and with Slayton coming back, gave some life to the offense. It was the D that needed to step it up. Which didn't and thus now I have to cheer for Rutgers and hope the Eers can beat them so title hopes are still there.


----------



## drothgery

Nightfall said:
			
		

> I blame this game more on the lack of defense (that last punt for TO should not have happened) for the WVU than any troubles on the offense. (Though the fumbles/turnovers didn't help.)  White proved to be a leader on offense, and with Slayton coming back, gave some life to the offense. It was the D that needed to step it up. Which didn't and thus now I have to cheer for Rutgers and hope the Eers can beat them so title hopes are still there.




Dude, it's Slaton, not Slayton.


----------



## Dimwhit

I was thinking Rutgers would be Louisville, until last night. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Crothian

Rutgers has the defense to do it.  And they can run the ball really well.  They just have to keep it close.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> Rutgers has the defense to do it.




I'm not completely sold on that; they've been able to stop good running teams that can't pass (Navy) and good passing teams that can't run (Pitt), but if Brohm's clicking (and as of last night, he is) then Louisville's better on the ground than Navy and better in the air than Pitt.


----------



## Crothian

I only saw Rutgers play once, but the defense looked good.  I don't know if they can stop the Cards but I think they have a good shot.


----------



## Crothian

Can Maryland hand on and get the win in Death Valley?!? This has been areally good game!!


----------



## Dimwhit

Bad, BAD overturn on the replay. Maryland had the safety there. Not sure how they justified overturning that.

Edit: And it looks like it might have.


----------



## Crothian

I thought it was a safety.  

And the Wolverines are havine issues putting away Ball State!


----------



## Dimwhit

I'm glad Maryland pulled it out. Didn't want another bad ref call determining the outcome of a game again.


----------



## Crothian

Fear the Turtle!!


----------



## Crothian

The Buckeyes look like they are sleeping in the second half.....


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> The Buckeyes look like they are sleeping in the second half.....



 Yeah, they're not exactly dominating Illinois.

Though nice punt at the end of the game.


----------



## Crothian

This LSU Tenn game is pretty darn good though


----------



## Dungannon

Okay, it's official.  Washington still sucks.  They fooled me with their 4-1 start, but now I see them for what they are, a bunch of underachieving, no-talent hacks.


----------



## Crothian

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dimwhit

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Okay, it's official.  Washington still sucks.  They fooled me with their 4-1 start, but now I see them for what they are, a bunch of underachieving, no-talent hacks.



 I wouldn't go that far. 4 of their 6 losses were to ranked opponents, and another to an improved Oregon State team. The other loss was to an Arizona State team that no one can figure out.

Right now, Washington is winning the games they should, and losing the ones they should. Considering how bad they've been, I think they're pointed in the right direction. They have a good coach who is doing good things in his first year. Give them another year or two and then we'll see. But for now, I think they're on the right track. The Pac 10 is pretty tough this year.


----------



## Dungannon

Eh, Washington's ok except for two things.  They can't run the ball and they can't stop the run.  Other than that...  :\


----------



## drothgery

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Eh, Washington's ok except for two things.  They can't run the ball and they can't stop the run.  Other than that...  :\




... and this is going to be a problem against most of the Pac 10?

Disclaimer: Stylisticly, I like the pass-focused (by college standards) Pac 10, and think claims that running and stopping the run are of primary importance are nonsense; passing and stopping the pass are, for teams running pro-style offenses (which most Pac 10 teams do, and all NFL teams except Atlanta do), the primary keys to winning.


----------



## diaglo

Crothian said:
			
		

> Fear the Turtle!!





with that win  we make it into post season play.

Poulan Weedeater Bowl or Bluefield Bonnet Bowl here we come.


----------



## Crothian

Hey, they can take the ACC still.


----------



## diaglo

Crothian said:
			
		

> Hey, they can take the ACC still.




take it where. nobody in the ACC this year is making much news.


----------



## Crothian

diaglo said:
			
		

> take it where. nobody in the ACC this year is making much news.




Hey, winning it all even in a down year is still winning it all!!


----------



## Dimwhit

*Boise State vs ESPN*

So this is a funny story. ESPN was going to air the San Jose State game this Saturday, so they moved the time from 4pm to 8pm. They are also going to air the season-ending game at Nevada on Saturday the 25th. However, after much waffling, ESPN decided they wanted Boise to move that game to Friday the 24th (when they don't have a game scheduled). This is Thanksgiving weekend. Boise finally said no, since people have already made travel plans, etc. So because Boise refused, ESPN pulled out of the San Jose State game.

What a bunch of wankers.

At least now, our local station will pick it up, and they moved kickoff back to 4pm.


----------



## Crothian

Who wins?  Rutgers and the great defense?  Or Lousiville and their great offense?  Strength on strength match up tonight.  And if Lousiville loses the BCS chaos begins!!


----------



## Aeson

diaglo said:
			
		

> with that win  we make it into post season play.
> 
> Poulan Weedeater Bowl or Bluefield Bonnet Bowl here we come.



Doesn't the bowl naming convention suck? The Peach Bowl is now going to be called the Chick-Fil-A Bowl. I wonder when they will drop Orange, Rose, Cotton and Sugar from the names.   

Go Jackets. Roll on Rambling Wreck. Had to throw that in there.


----------



## Aurora

Ended up being a pretty good game tonight. Rutgers certainly figured out Louisville to come back and win.


----------



## Dimwhit

Wow. As a Boise fan, I was really rooting for Louisville. But that's just cool that Rutgers won. I hope they can take out West Virginia, too.


----------



## Crothian

So, who now plays in the Nation Championship game?  I think both USC and ND end with two loses.  I really don't want to see a Buckeye Lorghorn rematch just like I would want to see a Wolverine ND or OSU Mich rematch there.  SEC winner just got a big boost assuming that a one lose team makes it through.  

I'd love to see Rutgers or Boise ghet a chance but they won't.  I think an undefeated team should play over a one lose team.


----------



## Dimwhit

I have no idea who will play. Florida has the best chance, then Texas. If USC can win out, they'd have a good claim. They finish with some tough games. By the same token, Cal could have a shot. There's no way Rutgers gets high enough, assuming they beat West Virginia. Boise doesn't have a chance in Hell. I'm still not sure they'll get a BCS game. I'll be ticked if Auburn gets in. They probably won't even make the SEC title game. I'd give the nod to Florida, if they beat Arkansas in the SEC title game. If not, Texas, but like you, I'd rather not see that rematch. Baring that, USC if they win out.


----------



## drothgery

It's too early to say, really.

Guesses - 

1. If USC or Cal wins out, they will be in the BCS title game, because they'll be top-5 in the polls and #2 in the computers (the computers love the Pac 10).

2. An undefeated Rutgers' shot at the BCS title game is nowhere near as hopeless as many seem to think. However, it does depend on there being no clear favorite among the one-loss teams remaining, and probably on both USC and Cal losing again (because of the edge they've got in the computers, mentioned above). If Texas, Auburn, Arkansas, Louisville, Notre Dame, Wisconsin, Wake, and Michigan are all sitting at 11-1 at the end of the year (which would require no major upsets, and only a few minor ones), then I'd bet Rutgers is playing Ohio State for all the marbles because the supporters for the one-loss teams will be divided.

3. I suspect at least some pollsters will tweak their ballot to try and prevent rematches in the BCS title game by ranking teams that have already lost to the OSU/Michigan winner lower than they would otherwise; if OSU beats Michigan, this is bad news for Michigan and Texas. If Michigan wins, it's bad for ND, OSU, and Wisconsin.

4. Boise has no shot, because their strength of schedule is just too low, so they won't get any help from the computers; they'd only get into the mix if all the major contenders had two losses.


----------



## Crothian

drothgery said:
			
		

> It's too early to say, really.




It's always too earlier, that's what makes it fun!!


----------



## Dimwhit

drothgery said:
			
		

> It's too early to say, really.
> 
> Guesses -
> 
> 1. If USC or Cal wins out, they will be in the BCS title game, because they'll be top-5 in the polls and #2 in the computers (the computers love the Pac 10).



Certainly possible. The Pac-10 is a very good conference. East Coast bias tends to get down on the Pac-10, but I think it's one of, if not the, best conference this year.



> 2. An undefeated Rutgers' shot at the BCS title game is nowhere near as hopeless as many seem to think. However, it does depend on there being no clear favorite among the one-loss teams remaining, and probably on both USC and Cal losing again (because of the edge they've got in the computers, mentioned above). If Texas, Auburn, Arkansas, Louisville, Notre Dame, Wisconsin, Wake, and Michigan are all sitting at 11-1 at the end of the year (which would require no major upsets, and only a few minor ones), then I'd bet Rutgers is playing Ohio State for all the marbles because the supporters for the one-loss teams will be divided.



Honestly, I don't agree. Rutgers is just too far being. The one-loss fans will be divided, but I don't think any will put Rutgers up to No. 2. Even the computers. We'll see, but I just don't think it's doable.



> 3. I suspect at least some pollsters will tweak their ballot to try and prevent rematches in the BCS title game by ranking teams that have already lost to the OSU/Michigan winner lower than they would otherwise; if OSU beats Michigan, this is bad news for Michigan and Texas. If Michigan wins, it's bad for ND, OSU, and Wisconsin.



Agreed. And I'm glad. No one wants a rematch. Except for the fans of the teams in question.



> 4. Boise has no shot, because their strength of schedule is just too low, so they won't get any help from the computers; they'd only get into the mix if all the major contenders had two losses.



Completely agree. And for the record, no one here in Boise even thinks they should go. We all think they should go to a BCS bowl, but definitely not the championship game.


----------



## johnsemlak

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'd love to see Rutgers or Boise ghet a chance but they won't.  I think an undefeated team should play over a one lose team.




That would fair, but the reality is those teams would get smothered.


----------



## drothgery

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Honestly, I don't agree. Rutgers is just too far being. The one-loss fans will be divided, but I don't think any will put Rutgers up to No. 2. Even the computers. We'll see, but I just don't think it's doable.




If I understand the computers correctly, I'm pretty sure only that with one loss, only USC and Cal could end up ahead of an undefeated Rutgers (although I really expect them to lose their season finale at West Virginia to render this discussion moot) in most of them (assuming West Virginia loses to no one else before their season finale); the computers likely won't be a problem.

And I really think that, at the end of the year, there's going to be a significant set of pollsters that think an undefeated major conference champion with victories over two top-10 teams really does deserve to be #2 ahead of one of the gaggle of one-loss teams.



			
				johnsemlak said:
			
		

> That would fair, but the reality is those teams would get smothered.




So? Sometimes someone gets smothered in BCS title games even when both teams have impeccable pedigrees (see USC vs. Oklahoma a few years back). I don't think it's true of Rutgers, though; going into last night's game they had the #2 defense in college football in both yards per game and points per game.


----------



## Crothian

Auburn goes down first.  What other one lose teams won't make it?


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> Auburn goes down first.  What other one lose teams won't make it?



And who beat them? That's right UGA. GO Bulldogs. I know they haven't done much to be proud of this year but this is one to cheer about.


----------



## Crothian

Both Florida and Cal are having problems.  What a week for football!!


----------



## Crothian

Boise survives!!  I know we were all on the edge of our seats for that one.    Actually, I was shocked it was a game!!


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Boise survives!!  I know we were all on the edge of our seats for that one.    Actually, I was shocked it was a game!!



 Yeah, I'm about to watch it (had to record it while I put in a bathroom floor). This and the Wyoming games are good examples of the defense stepping up when the offense in floundering.


----------



## Crothian

Oops, I hope I didn't ruin it for you.  

Texas without their Colt McCoy is down 35-21 in the third.  Wow, upsets aplenty today!!


----------



## Dimwhit

Nah, you didn't ruin it. It's actually not a great game. But they won. And for some reason, SJSU plays them REALLY tough in San Jose. Went to double OT two years ago.

I'm bummed that Cal lost.


----------



## Crothian

This Texas game is amazingly good right now.


----------



## Dimwhit

I've been watching it. Looks like another upset, too. Man, if Florida lost their close one, talk about a BCS jumble.


----------



## Crothian

Texas scored, down by three with like 90 seconds left.  This has been by far the game of the day!!!


----------



## Crothian

Wow, 4 teams go down this week.  USC and Flordia now fight for the right to clain the number 3 spot!!


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, 4 teams go down this week.  USC and Flordia now fight for the right to clain the number 3 spot!!




Should be Rutgers. If 2nd half is anything like the first, will be USC. And it become more clear every week that Arkansas is the class of the SEC...


----------



## Crothian

I hope these upsets help move Rutgers well up the charts.  Sure is shaping up to be a good end to the season though.


----------



## Nightfall

Yeah I want Rutgers to win until they face WVU at the end. Cause homefield advantage is key for WVU, especially if they can beat everyone else. (They'd better! ) 

Come on Rutgers! Also OSU and MU need to lose two more games.


----------



## drothgery

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Come on Rutgers! Also OSU and MU need to lose two more games.




How they're supposed to do that, when they're only playing one more regular season game, and it's against each other, is something worth considering...


----------



## Nightfall

See I forget that kind of stuff, especially since WVU has like 3-4 more games left in the season.  

Fine, MU, I want you to beat OSU. If only cause I'm getting tired of all these damn buckeyes!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I'll stick my head in here with my yearly "Go Gators!"...besides, have to have at least one voice from the SEC around here. 

And wow that was a close game. Now I'm kicking myself even more for not going. Had the chance and the tickets...but...gah.

Oh well, at least they're still in this.


----------



## Dimwhit

So let's do this. What is everyone's Top 10? Based totally on who's best, not on previous rankings. I'm going with this:

1 Ohio State
2 Michigan
3 Florida
4 USC
5 Arkansas
6 Rutgers
7 Wisconsin
8 Notre Dame
9 Louisville
10 LSU

I think that's it. I drop Auburn and Texas out of the Top 10. West Virginia would probably be 11 for me, followed by Boise.


----------



## drothgery

1. Ohio State
2. Michigan
3. Rutgers
4. USC
5. Arkansas
6. Louisville
7. Notre Dame
8. West Virginia
9. Florida
10. Boise

Wisconsin and Wake Forest are knocking on the door, and probably replace the Rutgers/WVU loser, USC/ND loser, and/or Arkansas/Florida loser (if neither loses before they play in the SEC title game -- which both have already locked up).


----------



## Crothian

1. Ohio State
2. That team up north
3. Arkansas
4. Rutgers
5. USC
6. Wisconsin
7. Florida
8. Wake Forest
9. Lousiville
10. Boise


----------



## Nightfall

I don't like anyone other than WVU.  So my poll for a top 10 is usually 1. WVU and the rest...at -25.  

drogy,

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Dimwhit

OK...wow.

After Boise got jumped by two or three teams and stayed at 13 in the coaches poll, I was pretty shocked to see them jump to 12 in the BCS. That means they should get their bid if they don't lose! I'm not sure they'll get past Nevada, but I guess we'll see...


----------



## Nightfall

This just proves what I've always believed, college football needs playoffs.


----------



## Crothian

If we had playoffs we'd have less to bitch about.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> If we had playoffs we'd have less to bitch about.




Until the Orange start winning again, I think I'll have plenty to complain about   

Of course, basketball season started....


----------



## drothgery

Nightfall said:
			
		

> drogy,
> 
> Thanks for the support.




Well, if the Orange are down, cheering on the other Big East teams (as well as the Buckeyes, as per a good Ohio native...) doesn't seem like a bad idea...


----------



## diaglo

Go Terps.   

and we help WVU yet again by winning.

move us into the top 20. w00t.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, big win for Maryland.  Dispite the ACC being rules by some teams that don't get any respect I think it might have the best race for conference championship.  Two big games for the Terps and if they can win them, they can play GT for the ACC title.


----------



## Aeson

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, big win for Maryland.  Dispite the ACC being rules by some teams that don't get any respect I think it might have the best race for conference championship.  Two big games for the Terps and if they can win them, they can play GT for the ACC title.



GT will kill em. Murderlize em. Cream em. They will when the game also. 

I didn't get to see all of GT's game Saturday but a win is a win no matter how pretty or ugly.


----------



## Dungannon

Nice to see all the upsets on Saturday have moved Boise State into the top 12 of the BCS rankings.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, hoping for more!!  Go Cal!!


----------



## Nightfall

Diaglo,

Hey Maryland should keep winning. I just didn't want them to win against WVU.   

Drogy,

Yeah well tell you what, be a Cal native and cheer for a hockey team instead (along with the Big East teams.) 

Crothy,

Yeah but at least I'll feel alright about seeing other teams ahead of WVU.   I mean hell the playoff thing has worked alright for college B-ball. Why not College Football? Time to move into the 20th century NCAA.


----------



## Dimwhit

Nightfall said:
			
		

> I mean hell the playoff thing has worked alright for college B-ball. Why not College Football?




It works great in college football. That's why 1-AA never has a controversy over the National Champion.


----------



## Nightfall

Dim,

Yeah well I prefer it if Single A would do it as well.


----------



## drothgery

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Drogy,
> 
> Yeah well tell you what, be a Cal native and cheer for a hockey team instead (along with the Big East teams.)




You know, it's just not possible to change being born in Ohio. I lived in upstate NY a long time (hence the Orange fan thing).


----------



## Nightfall

Drogy,

I won't hold that upstate NY thing against you. At least you weren't born a Ranger or an Islander!


----------



## drothgery

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Drogy,
> 
> I won't hold that upstate NY thing against you. At least you weren't born a Ranger or an Islander!




I'm officially declaring it basketball season    (4-0 SU sounds a lot better than 3-7  )


----------



## Nightfall

Works for me Drogy. 

*would declare more hockey but his Flyers are in the midst of what will probably be a rebuilding year.* Or 7.   thank you Snider and Clarke.


----------



## Crothian

Backyard Brawl time!!  Pitt can really place a damper on WV's season with a big upset win!!


----------



## Nightfall

God I hope not! Come on Eers! Whip Pitt!


----------



## Crothian

Ya, no real problems there.  Pitt had a good first half.


----------



## Nightfall

Yeah well still not sure it should have been that close. WVU's D has been suspect the past couple of games.


----------



## Crothian

Wow, the day before the big game and legendary Bo Schembechler dies.  As if this game needed more storylines, it is sad to see the greatest coack of the School up North pass on.


----------



## sydbar

I have a feeling that Bo and Woody will be together watching the game tomorrow.


----------



## Atavar

I heard that OSU was planning a "Hate Michigan" rally tonight.  No big deal, in my opinion...school spirit, and all that.  Except for one thing...there reportedly will be a band at the event called "Dead Schembechlers."  According to the report I've heard the band has been around since 1990, so it's not like they are deliberately being grotesque.

But still.  Not funny.  Especially now.

Go Blue....

Atavar
UM Class of '97

------

"Hurrah for the Yellow and Blue...."


----------



## Crothian

"Dead Schembechlers" is a local punk like band that has been around for over a decade. Persoanlly, I never found them that good of a band.  They are playing at a rally tonight, I haven't heard if that is going to change because of todays events.  I wouldn't really call it a Hate Michigan rally though, there is always a pepe rally held the night before a home game.  It will support the Buckeyes as well as hope Michigian loses just like pep rallies usually do.


----------



## Crothian

Off the band's website:

The band wishes to say, "We are crushed to learn of the death of Bo Schembechler, OSU's most valiant foe."


----------



## Dimwhit

I wonder if they'll change their name. Takes on a more morbid tone now that he's dead.

On another note, I'm both happy and upset. I'm taking my daughter to her first football game tomorrow - Boise State vs Utah State. (Boise had better crush them.) However, that game is at the same time as the Michigan/Ohio State game, so I'll miss it. I could record it, but it's not quite the same thing.


----------



## Crothian

I'd record it.  Ya, it is a big game but even as an Ohio State fan I have to say that it is not as big as taking your daughter to her first game.


----------



## Aurora

I agree. I'd record it. Not sure where we're gonna watch it since we're in the midst of moving.


----------



## Nightfall

Too bad they couldn't book 30 Seconds to Mars or someone decent.   
In any case, I'm just waiting to see who wins...and hope it helps WVU chance at a National Title. (Hey I still think they got shot as long as they win the next two games!   )


----------



## Aurora

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Too bad they couldn't book 30 Seconds to Mars or someone decent.



Hey, I am listening to that disc right now!


----------



## Crothian

I heard this rumor, and I'm not sure if it is true.  The rumor states that there is actually other games on tomrrow then the OSU/Mich game.  I have myt doubts to this tall tale but I wanted to report it just in case it was true.  

I've been watching a lot of sports shows this week, and I think the huge Cal USC game got mentioned once.  I don't recall any other games getting talked about this week.  I get it that a game of 1 verse 2 that happens to already be a huge rivalry is big but there is more happening on this Saturday!!


----------



## Aurora

3 hours 15 min and counting........


----------



## Crothian

Poor Maryland......


----------



## Eva of Sirrion

4th and 13 and you rough the _center???_  That can't happen, I don't care what level you're playing on.  *shakes head*

At least the Bucks held, but it cost them some field position.


----------



## Nightfall

Yeah I feel bad for Diaglo's team. But oh well.

Go Michigan!


----------



## Crothian

Nice first half, both teams have zeroed in on the other teams weakness: the Passing game!!  

In the first half Troy Smith had 3 passing TDs.  During the Ten Year War of Woody verse Bo OSU had 3 passing TDs combined for all ten games!!  My how things have changed!!


----------



## drothgery

Hey, Syracuse won. Admittedly that only makes 4-7, but winning a Big East game hasn't been all that common in football season the last few years...


----------



## Crothian

It's better then 3-8; just call it a rebuilding year!!


----------



## Eva of Sirrion

It's shaping up to be a real shootout.  You're right Crothian this isn't your traditional Michigan-OSU game.  

But it is good if you like offense, as I do.  

Have I mentioned that Troy Smith is good?  Did you see that play action fake to Ginn for the TD?  That was somethin' else!


----------



## Crothian

Ya, he's pretty darn good.  There is talent all over this game, and the two long ruinning TD's from OSU is something I was not expecting!!


----------



## Nightfall

I was expecting Michigan to wipe the floor with OSU... *grumble* But oh well. Much like the Pitt/WVU game, this is turning out...kind of what I expected. 

Drogy,

Yeah trust me having lived through a couple 4-7 seasons, this is just a rebuilding year for the Cuse.


----------



## Dimwhit

This has been nice. I got to go watch Boise kill Utah State, then come home and watch the 4th quarter of the Michigan/Ohio State game. What a great day!


----------



## Crothian

I hope your daughter had a great time at the game!!


----------



## Crothian

Let the destruction and binge drinking begin...


----------



## drothgery

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Yeah trust me having lived through a couple 4-7 seasons, this is just a rebuilding year for the Cuse.




Maybe, but we had 4 of 6 slowly collapsing years after McNabb graduated, and an awful first year with coach Rob. I don't like thinking of SU football as a bad major-conference program, and somehow I suspect going from 4 wins to 7 or 8 is going to be harder than going from one to 4 was (having no illusions of upsetting Rutgers in our season finale).


----------



## Crothian

Ya, the Big East got good.  Not so easy to make it in that conference anymore!!


----------



## Dungannon

Ahh, rivalry games.  Washington & Washington State combine for 0 points in the first 22 minutes of the game, then combine for 28 in the next 6.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> I hope your daughter had a great time at the game!!



 Yeah, she did. Didn't quite know what to make of it all, but she'll remember it for a long time.


----------



## Crothian

USC of course gets the call

Rutgers is not just losing but getting blown out by Cincy!!


----------



## Nightfall

Dude! Damn those Bear Cats. Couldn't they just fall on their swords for WVU?! I mean come on this sucks!  Now national title shot is way, way out of the question. Best they can hope for is  BCS bowl that isn't a national championship. 

I'm hoping Florida or USC.


----------



## Dungannon

So, if USC runs the table, should they get the shot at OSU and the National Title?


----------



## Nightfall

While I'm against Michigan initially, I don't think I want to see a repeat of last year...which just sucked. At least with Michigan and OSU, you get something of an interesting game. USC and OSU just feel like too many acronyms thrown together.


----------



## johnsemlak

Ugh, I'm just waking up after staying up until 3 AM to watch the Michigan-OSU game.  It was exciting, but I"m not sure it was the best quality of football considering what should have been expected.  These were supposed to be defensive teams and the score was 42-39--I was expecting somemthing like 21-20.


----------



## Dimwhit

Dungannon said:
			
		

> So, if USC runs the table, should they get the shot at OSU and the National Title?



 Absolutely. They've got a tough schedule, and if beating Notre Dame next week would be huge. If they win out, they should certainly go to the championship.


----------



## drothgery

Dungannon said:
			
		

> So, if USC runs the table, should they get the shot at OSU and the National Title?




Yes. Next in line in my book is the SEC title game winner (assuming Arkansas beats LSU and Florida beats FSU), then Louisville (assuming they beat Pitt and UConn), then West Virginia (assuming they beat USF and Rutgers), then Rutgers (assuming they beat SU and WVU), then Wisconsin, then Boise. I'm not against rematches in playoffs. In this silly bowl system, I hate the idea.


----------



## Aurora

Dungannon said:
			
		

> So, if USC runs the table, should they get the shot at OSU and the National Title?



I think that if they win out it will end up being OSU vs USC. Honestly though, I don't think they can beat OSU. I'd almost rather see a OSU/Michigan rematch. I think they are the only team that can really hang with OSU this year, but we'll see.


----------



## johnsemlak

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think that if they win out it will end up being OSU vs USC. Honestly though, I don't think they can beat OSU. I'd almost rather see a OSU/Michigan rematch. I think they are the only team that can really hang with OSU this year, but we'll see.



 My vote is also with USC.

USC has a pretty tough schedule to deal with, and after beating Cal yesterday and assuming they take care of Notre Dame and UCLA, they should deserve it.  Plus, their only loss is a 2-point loss away to a decent Oregon State team, who are 7-4 actually.

Michigan could argue their only loss is to #1 Ohio State, also on the road, so it is nearly a toss up.  But I'd give the (slight) edge to USC's schedule, again assuming they win out.  Michigan's stomping of ND earlier in the season sure makes the choice interesting, however.

Florida is also very very close, with their only loss to a ranked Auburn team.
All the other one-loss teams lost in embarrasing fashion.


----------



## Crothian

I figure at this point it will either be USC, Florida, or Michigan.  In that order.  I don't see any other team jumping over the Wolverines in polls.  I have no problem with a rematch.  I would hate to have a deserving team not in the game just becasue of the regular season schedule.  

But if both USC and Florida win out who ever does not get to the championship game is going to raise a fuss.


----------



## Dimwhit

Haven't seen the BCS rankings yet, but given that the coaches put Michigan at No 3 behind USC in the polls, that leads me to think that USC is the only team standing in the way of a rematch. But we'll have to see what the computers say.


----------



## Crothian

If Florida blows out both FSU and the Razorbacks I can see them rising enough.  But it will be a hrader thing for them to do.  I think USC will have to lose for them to do it though.


----------



## johnsemlak

Computer Poll just posted (EDIT that's the Harris Poll)--USC 2, Michigan 3, Florida 4.

I assume that will put USC at #2 in the BCS.  I also assume USC is pretty much safe if they win out, though I don't know all the intricacies of how the BCS poll works.


----------



## sydbar

No change in the top 5, but only .07 of a difference between Michigan, and USC.


----------



## Dimwhit

From what I hear, if USC wins out, they should be able to leapfrog Michigan in the BCS poll. But it's a longer shot for anyone else.

Boise climbed to #11, so if they beat Nevada next week, they should be in. That game makes me nervous, though.


----------



## johnsemlak

Weird.  2/3 polls have USC at #2 and the BCS total has them at #3.  Still, looks like they can leapfrog if they win out.


----------



## Nightfall

Eh winning or not, I just want WVU to win its next two games. Darn Rugters has to spoil it all and that means only one thing: Big East Championship and that's about it this year.

Sucks but there's always next year. (And anyway the D has been slouching in the past 5-7 games.)


----------



## drothgery

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Weird.  2/3 polls have USC at #2 and the BCS total has them at #3.  Still, looks like they can leapfrog if they win out.




Well, the poll components are based on percentage of votes, not absolute ranking, so if USC and Michigan were close with the voters, the computers could (and did) flip things in favor of Michigan. The consensus is that a USC win over ND probably puts USC ahead of Michigan in most of the computers. Florida winning out puts them ahead of Michigan (but not USC, assuming USC also wins out) in some of the computers.


----------



## drothgery

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Eh winning or not, I just want WVU to win its next two games. Darn Rugters has to spoil it all and that means only one thing: Big East Championship and that's about it this year.




I suppose there are some scenarios where it's possible for WVU to win the Big East, but since they mostly involve UConn or SU (sigh) upsetting Louisville or Rutgers, but if there are no upsets (i.e. WVU beats Rutgers & USF, Louisville beats Pitt & UConn, Rutgers beats SU), then Louisville wins the Big East.


----------



## Nightfall

I'd like to know how L-Ville wins the Big East...considering WVU is currently 10-1.


----------



## Crothian

Louisville beat them and wins the tie breaker if they have the same record.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> Louisville beat them and wins the tie breaker if they have the same record.




Exactly. And aren't the 'eers 9-1 right now? They haven't played USF or Rutgers yet.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Louisville beat them and wins the tie breaker if they have the same record.



 Wouldn't they share the Big East title?

I know that's how the WAC does it. Last year, Boise and Nevada shared the WAC title (both were 7-1 in the WAC) despite Boise having beat them head-to-head. Pretty stupid, if you ask me, but that's how they do it. If Boise loses to Nevada Saturday, they have to share the WAC again, this time with Hawaii, who they beat head-to-head. 

I assumed all conferences did it that way.


----------



## Crothian

Maybe, I'm not a Big East guy.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> Maybe, I'm not a Big East guy.




Well, they'd share the title, but Louisville would get the automatic bid to a BCS bowl on the head-to-head tiebreaker (in a 3-way tie, the team with the highest BCS ranking would get the autobid).


----------



## Dimwhit

drothgery said:
			
		

> Well, they'd share the title, but Louisville would get the automatic bid to a BCS bowl on the head-to-head tiebreaker (in a 3-way tie, the team with the highest BCS ranking would get the autobid).



 What if one team won the head-to-head, but the other team is ranked higher? Does the head-to-head take precedence?


----------



## drothgery

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> What if one team won the head-to-head, but the other team is ranked higher? Does the head-to-head take precedence?




Rankings only come into play in a tie involving more than two teams, and even in a multi-way tie, if one team has defeated all the others it's tied with, rankings aren't a factor. But the usual situation for a three way tie is where A beats B , B beats C, and C beats A (which could still happen, but WVU would have to lose to USF and beat Rutgers, while Rutgers beats SU, and Louisville loses to Pitt or UConn).


----------



## Bubbalicious

Crothian said:
			
		

> I figure at this point it will either be USC, Florida, or Michigan.  In that order.  I don't see any other team jumping over the Wolverines in polls.  I have no problem with a rematch.  I would hate to have a deserving team not in the game just becasue of the regular season schedule.
> 
> But if both USC and Florida win out who ever does not get to the championship game is going to raise a fuss.




Don't forget Arkansas.  Yeah they lost bad to USC, but that was week 1 (pollsters are much more forgiving of early losses), and if they beat LSU and Florida and USC loses, they SHOULD leapfrog Michigan (whether or not they WILL is another story).  Though it was a great game, Michigan had their chance, and I agree with the so-called experts that the big game was, in effect, the Championship semifinal.  Basically, Michigan tops Notre Dame, Boise State, and any one-loss Big East team, but they had their shot, and if anyone from the SEC or Pac-10 finishes with one loss, they deserve a shot (no matter HOW bad the Buckeyes will whup 'em!!).


----------



## drothgery

Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> Basically, Michigan tops Notre Dame, Boise State, and *any one-loss Big East team*, but they had their shot, and if anyone from the SEC or Pac-10 finishes with one loss, they deserve a shot (no matter HOW bad the Buckeyes will whup 'em!!).




I've yet to see a coherent argument where you can make a case for leaving a one-loss WVU or Louisville out of the BCS title game in favor of a rematch, but are willing to let USC, Arkansas, or Florda do so.

I mean, as near as I can tell, USC, WVU, and Louisville comprise the entire short list of teams that have a slim chance of beating OSU (rather than no chance) if the Buckeyes don't make a lot of turnovers (note: Michigan is on the 'no chance' list).


----------



## Crothian

Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> Though it was a great game, Michigan had their chance, and I agree with the so-called experts that the big game was, in effect, the Championship semifinal.  .




I keep hearing people say this, and it makes no sense.  They had their chance to do what?  They only lost one game.  Same as USC, Arkansas, Florida, and all the others we talk about.  Unless we are unfairly going to punish the Wolverines because OSU was on their schedule.  It was not a semi final game, any more then any other regular season game is.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> I keep hearing people say this, and it makes no sense.  They had their chance to do what?  They only lost one game.  Same as USC, Arkansas, Florida, and all the others we talk about.  Unless we are unfairly going to punish the Wolverines because OSU was on their schedule.




Well, I'm perfectly willing to do this. I wouldn't have wanted Texas (even if KState hadn't upset them) in the BCS title game any more than Michigan. If Michigan had won, OSU, ND, and Wisconsin would be out of the running for the title game in my book.

When the BCS title game is one game where one team is playing undefeated Ohio State, putting someone that's already lost to OSU in the game either proves nothing (if OSU wins again) or confuses the issue (if OSU loses -- why is losing in a bowl game any worse than losing in the regular season; as you say, they aren't playoffs).

I'd rather see any of the other one-loss teams in the BCS title game. I'd rather see Boise State, for that matter.


----------



## Crothian

Bowl games are not nor have they ever been treated like regular season games.  Winning a bowl game can make a 6-5 team's year and end it in a positive light.  They are important.  Losing a bowl game is worse then losing a regular season game.  

The BCS is supposed to match number one verse number two.  If the Wolverines are seen as the second best team in the country, they should get to play in that game.  In years past with the BCS people have complained because what they felt were not the top two teams were playing in the Championship game.  Now it seems that's going to be seen as okay just becasue they happened to play each other.


----------



## johnsemlak

I think there would be fewer people who didn't want a OSU-Michigan rematch in the championship game if Michigan (and OSU) had tougher schedules overall.  That's the thing--the feeling that Michigan's schedule isn't as difficult as USC's for example makes people wonder whether in fact Michigan are the number two team in the country.


----------



## Crothian

And on the other side Michigan lose is a lot better then USC's lose.  USC lost to a team that couldn't even beat Boise!!  (Sorry Dimwhit!! ).  Also, the Wolverines looked more impressive with their wins, style points count in College football.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> And on the other side Michigan lose is a lot better then USC's lose.  USC lost to a team that couldn't even beat Boise!!  (Sorry Dimwhit!! ).  Also, the Wolverines looked more impressive with their wins, style points count in College football.



 Haha! (You'll pay, Crothian, you'll pay...)

On that note, though, USC gets flak for losing to Oregon State, but they are currently third in the Pac-10 and have actually had a very fine season. If they beat Oregon, they're in great shape for a good bowl game. And it makes Boise's demolition of them that much sweeter...


----------



## Crothian

Oregon State is a fine team, but losing to them is not as good a lose as losing to Ohio State this year.  It would have been like the Wolverines losing to Penn State or Purdue.  Both are having good seasons, but just not elite seasons.


----------



## Crothian

Texas takes a fall.  Razorbacks might just be fully removed from the national title picture soon.  What a day!!


----------



## Dimwhit

I guess Boise playing Texas in the Fiesta bowl isn't looking as likely now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Personally, I think the Wolverines gave Ohio enough of a challenge that I can't see them NOT playing again unless- _and maybe even if_- USC runs the table.  As a pro coach said of a certain pro QB, Michigan didn't so much lose as run out of time.

And, for the record, I hate the BCS.

Until either the top teams just play top teams or they come up with a playoff system- thus deciding things on the field- those rankings are just numbers...as my Law school alma mater proved today by losing to the Aggies.

(Mixed feelings about that- "my team" lost, but the ranking system took a blow- so its a wash.)


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> And on the other side Michigan lose is a lot better then USC's lose.  USC lost to a team that couldn't even beat Boise!!  (Sorry Dimwhit!! ).  Also, the Wolverines looked more impressive with their wins, style points count in College football.




Err...

Michigan's loss - 42-39 to OSU
Michigan's narrow wins (10 points or less) - Ball State, Penn State
Michigan's solid wins (11-20 points) - Vandy, Wisconsin, Minnesota, MSU, Northwestern
Michigan's blowout wins (21+ points) - Central Michigan, Notre Dame, Indiana

USC's loss - 33-31 to Oregon State
USC's narrow wins (10 points or less) - Washington, Washington State, Arizona State
USC's solid wins (11-20 points) - Nebraska, Arizona, Cal, Notre Dame
USC's blowout wins (21+ points) - Arkansas, Stanford, Oregon
Yet to play: UCLA

I'm not seeing how Michigan's wins were more impressive (especially if USC blows out UCLA as expected).


----------



## Crothian

Well, final score is not the best way to judge impressive wins.  Watching the games are and Wolverines looked better to me.


----------



## Crothian

And West Virginia officially leaves the talk of the championship game.


----------



## Bubbalicious

Crothian said:
			
		

> Bowl games are not nor have they ever been treated like regular season games.  Winning a bowl game can make a 6-5 team's year and end it in a positive light.  They are important.  Losing a bowl game is worse then losing a regular season game.
> 
> The BCS is supposed to match number one verse number two.  If the Wolverines are seen as the second best team in the country, they should get to play in that game.  In years past with the BCS people have complained because what they felt were not the top two teams were playing in the Championship game.  Now it seems that's going to be seen as okay just becasue they happened to play each other.




It's not just that they happened to play each other, it's that they happened to play each other in the last game of the year.  I would have actually been much more OK with Texas had they still had but one loss simply because it was earlier in the year.  Before the game Fett and I were actually dreaming of a close game followed by an OSU blowout in a Championship Game rematch, but I have changed my thinking specifically BECAUSE it was the last game of the year.  I would even rather see Louisville than Fichigan (Muck Fichigan!) in the game.  The Big Least is a shadow of its former self and is no longer even close to on par with the big five conferences (Big Ten, SEC, ACC, Big 12, and Pac-10), although I do think Louisville is very good and has been vastly underrated the last four years.

This all just once more points out the need for a playoff.  I am amazed that the NCAA says it would weaken the existing bowls and diminish viewership.  If you used the existing bowls as the first round matchups, you actually make them ALL of considerable interest and importance.  As it is now, how many people watch (for example) the Holiday Bowl or the Alamo Bowl unless their favorite team had to settle for it that year.  If the NFL used the same system as the NCAA, the Steelers would have been playing in the Florida Citrus Bowl last year with no one watching.  Just like in the NFL, every playoff game would be heavily watched and there would then be three ADDITIONAL games (with even higher revenue potential) for the semi-finals and the true National Championship.


----------



## Dimwhit

Woohoo! Boise did it! Not only that, they blew them out. I didn't expect that.

I'm tempted to go to the Fiesta Bowl. If I could justify the expense, I probably would.


----------



## Crothian

So, who does Boise want to face?


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, who does Boise want to face?



 I'm not sure anyone cares. At this point, I'd like to see them face the highest-ranked opponent possible. So Oklahoma would be the one. Too bad Texas had to go and lose yesterday.


----------



## Dimwhit

Man, I'm sold on USC going to the national championship game (assuming they beat UCLA). They looked damned good.


----------



## drothgery

Bubbalicious said:
			
		

> I would even rather see Louisville than Fichigan (Muck Fichigan!) in the game.  The Big Least is a shadow of its former self and is no longer even close to on par with the big five conferences (Big Ten, SEC, ACC, Big 12, and Pac-10), although I do think Louisville is very good and has been vastly underrated the last four years.




I'm not sure how any rational analysis says the ACC and Big 12 are even close to as good as the Big East this year; almost half the conference should finish higher-ranked than their best teams.

My Orange are still awful (sigh), and all three top teams lost games they shouldn't have (UofL to Rutgers, WVU to USF, and RU to Cinci), but the Big East as a conference is stronger than it ever has been. I think there was maybe one year in the old Big East that SU, VT, and Miami were all good at the same time, and there was nothing behind them. Now, Pitt, USF, and even Cinci (every team they lost to was ranked #11 or higher at the time they played) are quite solid, and neither SU nor UConn approach old-school Temple/Rutgers levels of suckiness.


----------



## Dimwhit

C'mon, people! The season's almost over. Where's the chatter!

Edit: Oh, and woohoo! Boise State hits #8 in the BCS!


----------



## Crothian

I'm just waiting for Ohio State to get another Heisman and National Championship!!  

Actually, the USC OSU could be one scarey game.  Both teams at their best just look invinciable.  The speed of each team is amazing.  And Both have a pretty good defense, so that could turn the game into a low scoreing one or it could be 60-57.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm just waiting for Ohio State to get another Heisman and National Championship!!
> 
> Actually, the USC OSU could be one scarey game.  Both teams at their best just look invinciable.  The speed of each team is amazing.  And Both have a pretty good defense, so that could turn the game into a low scoreing one or it could be 60-57.



 Given that Michigan also has a great defense, I'm leaning toward another high-scoring game. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## Crothian

So am I.  Both can pass the ball on anyone, so that will drive the teams down the field fast.  Defenses will have to get to the QB's to force faster passes and make them try the running game.  Both teams seem to have quite a bit in common.  I give OSU the advantage just because Troy Smith has been in many big games.  And his ability to move around could be key.  

But the wide recievers in this game on both sides might be the best group College Football has ever seen in one game.


----------



## Crothian

Ohio is going to win tonight!!


----------



## Nightfall

God I hope not. 

*has given up on the Eers since they lost to Southern Florida...*


----------



## Crothian

Fair weather fan!!  

So, you want Central Michigan to win?


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ohio is going to win tonight!!




Cool. My dad's an Ohio U alum.

BCS Bowl projections (assumptions: USC beats UCLA, WVU beats Rutgers, Louisville beats UConn, Arkansas beats Florida, Nebraska beats Oklahoma, Wake Forest beats Georgia Tech):

(note: 'Should be' selections still follow BCS rules; no thrid teams from any conference are allowed, 6 BCS champs, and #3 Michigan and #10/WAC champ Boise must get spots)

BCS Title: Should be - Ohio State vs. USC; Will be - Ohio State vs. USC

Rose: Should be - Michigan vs. Louisville; Will be - Michigan vs. LSU
Sugar: Should be - Arkansas vs. West Virginia; Will be - Arkansas vs. Notre Dame
Orange: Should be -Wake Forest vs. Florida; Will be - Wake Forest vs. Louisville
Fiesta: Should be - Nebraska vs. Boise State; Will be - Nebraska vs. Boise State


----------



## Crothian

There's a rule that three teams from one conference can't be in the BCS games?  I didn't know that.

BCS Title will be OSU, USC

Rose I think wil be Michigan Notre Dame
Suger I think will be Florida Lousiville
Orange will be Wake Forest LSU
Fiesta will be Oklahoma Boise

But outside the first game I have little faith in my predictions.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> There's a rule that three teams from one conference can't be in the BCS games?  I didn't know that.




Yup. Otherwise Wisconsin would have a very good shot at a BCS game; they're a one loss, top-ten team that draws gobs and gobs of fans.

BCS bids go out like so
BCS #1
BCS #2
6 BCS cofnerence champs
highest-ranked non-BCS conference champ, if in BCS top 12, or top 16 and above lowest-ranked BCS conference champ
Notre Dame, if they have 9 wins and are in BCS top 8
BCS #3, if from a BCS conference, not a conference champ, and not the third team from a conference
BCS #4, under the same circumstances as BCS #3, if BCS #3 was a conference champ or ND

If any spots are left, anyone with 9 wins in the BCS top 14 can be selected to fill them, except that no conference can have more than two teams in the BCS.


----------



## Nightfall

Crothy,

Hey I could have given up when they lose to L-ville. I didn't. I wouldn't have even given up if they lost this game against Rutgers. But the fact they got beat by an unranked nobody like Southern Florida didn't exactly help me feel all that good. So forgive me but I honestly don't see any BCS bids coming WVU way. Cotton Bowl, that's about it.


----------



## Dimwhit

I don't think Notre Dame deserves the BCS. They don't have an automatic bid, and I think it will be a shame if a bowl picks them. But ND gets a lot of fans to the games, and it's all about money, so they will.

On that note, Boise has sold 7000 of its 17000 tickets already and they haven't even been invited yet. I'm really hoping we get all 17000 sold and the seats filled. I'm tempted to go (I have a friend with an extra seat in his van), but I just can't justify the money.


----------



## Crothian

I agree that ND should not get in this year, but I think they will.  Just as long as they stink it up again.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> I agree that ND should not get in this year, but I think they will.  Just as long as they stink it up again.



 At least it doesn't look like they'll be in the Rose Bowl with Michigan.


----------



## drothgery

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Crothy,
> 
> Hey I could have given up when they lose to L-ville. I didn't. I wouldn't have even given up if they lost this game against Rutgers. But the fact they got beat by an unranked nobody like Southern Florida didn't exactly help me feel all that good.




It's South Florida (which actually isn't in South Florida; it's in Tampa), not Southern Florida. And Louisville got beat down badly by USF last year; I think it's becoming clear the Bulls are good for one crazy upset every year in the Big East.

FWIW, WVU isn't going to get a BCS bid, but a second Big East team probably should. There are normally four at-large bids. One's going to Boise, because they qualified by being in the top 12 and winning the WAC. One's almost certainly going to Michigan for finishing #3. That leaves two spots for Notre Dame or a second team from the ACC, Big East, Big 12, Pac 10, or SEC. No Big 12 or Pac 10 teams will be eligible; Oklahoma will fall more than two spots if they lose to Nebraska, and Cal cannot pick up 4 spots between beating Stanford and fortuitous upsets. So that leaves a second ACC team (Virginia Tech is the only one that qualifies), a second Big East team (Louisville if RU wins, WVU if they win -- they'll move up at least one spot with a victory), a second SEC team (LSU, the FLA/ARK loser, or Auburn), and Notre Dame. There's probably a fair amount of debate over who should be the second SEC team in the BCS, but even people like me who think the SEC is vastly overrated will concede they deserve a second team. So the final spot is up to Notre Dame, Virginia Tech, and the Big East #2. And given that, I can't see any reason with any correlation to play on the field to take ND or VT over either 11-1 Louisville or 10-2 WVU.


----------



## Crothian

Poor Ohio, they just couldn't cover all those recievers.  It was just a really bad match up for them.


----------



## fett527

Hey guys, just chiming in.  Been thrown for a loop with work and life over the last couple of months.  Sorry I haven't been able to participate.  But...


*GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!!*


What a year to be a Buckeye!  Heisman trophy winner in the bag and playing for another National Championship.  Awesome!


Oh, and I'll be watching the game on my new 65" Mitsubishi HDTV.  Can't.Wait.


----------



## Bubbalicious

It has already been announced that LSU has been picked to play in the Rose Bowl.
This is unofficial only because they are not allowed to announce officially until after all games this weekend are concluded.


----------



## Crothian

This ACC game is awesome!!


----------



## Dimwhit

Way to go Wake!


----------



## Crothian

For a while there, Wake could not do much on offense.  I was worried for them.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> This ACC game is awesome!!




Bah. No game that ends 9-6 qualifes as 'awesome' unless it involves SU beating someone good.


----------



## Crothian

drothgery said:
			
		

> Bah. No game that ends 9-6 qualifes as 'awesome' unless it involves SU beating someone good.




It's all about the defense, baby!!


----------



## Dimwhit

That really sucks about USC. I went from being really excited to watch the Championship game to having no interest in it. Bummer.


----------



## Crothian

UCLA played an amazing game!!  

So, will it be Florida or the rematch?


----------



## Dimwhit

Hopefully Florida. Might actually get me to watch the game. Though Ohio State would destroy them.

I fear it will be the rematch, though.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> UCLA played an amazing game!!
> 
> So, will it be Florida or the rematch?



 PLEASE let it be Florida! C'mon Gators!!!

No way I saw USC losing that game!


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> UCLA played an amazing game!!
> 
> So, will it be Florida or the rematch?




One question from Big East fans -- why isn't Louisville in the conservation (or, if RU wins tonight, why isn't Rutgers)? I mean, they're not, but, I don't see any logical explanation for leaving them out of the mix.


----------



## Dimwhit

drothgery said:
			
		

> One question from Big East fans -- why isn't Louisville in the conservation (or, if RU wins tonight, why isn't Rutgers)? I mean, they're not, but, I don't see any logical explanation for leaving them out of the mix.



 Besides the fact that the Championship system sucks?

Louisville is too far behind, but I would much rather see them than Michigan. Or Florida, for that matter. Florida is just a boring team to watch. Louisville would be fun, though I'm not sure how well they'd do against OSU.


----------



## Crothian

drothgery said:
			
		

> One question from Big East fans -- why isn't Louisville in the conservation (or, if RU wins tonight, why isn't Rutgers)? I mean, they're not, but, I don't see any logical explanation for leaving them out of the mix.




Like Rodney Dangerfield, they get no respect.  I feel they should be in the conversation but my opinion doesn't count.


----------



## Dimwhit

Of course, Florida still has to get past Arkansas, and it's looking tight right now...


----------



## Crothian

Arkansas is giving them points though.  

Boise in the Championship game!!


----------



## Dimwhit

Hehe. Somehow, I don't thnk Boise will quite get in there.


----------



## DaveMage

Go Gators!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Go Gators!



 Woo, I'm not alone here!


----------



## JoelF

Go Blue!

Can't wait for the re-match!


----------



## fett527

JoelF said:
			
		

> Go Blue!
> 
> Can't wait for the re-match!



Wait till tomorrow for the celebration, Florida has a chance.


----------



## Dimwhit

Man, I'm pretty disappointed in many of the results today. I was really pulling for Rutgers.

At least Louisville won't get hosed out of a BCS game.


----------



## Nightfall

Yeah well Rutgers should know, when it comes to overtime, WVU can bring it.  I'm happy WVU won but man we really sucked in the last couple of games. 

Next year I want it all. 

L-ville, if you go to the national title game, I'll eat my hat. 

It's Florida, because the old people will revolt otherwise.


----------



## drothgery

I'd've tanked in the pick-em if it hand't ended last week; I was wrong on two of three conference title games and USC-UCLA.

As much as I think Louisville is just as deserving of a BCS title* shot as Florida or Michigan, I rather hope the pollsters make Florida a very solid #2; I hate the idea of a rematch in the bowl system (in playoffs, after the first round, not so much).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Way to go UCLA Bruins!

Death To The BCS!

I Want The Rematch!


----------



## DaveMage

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Woo, I'm not alone here!




I think there is at least 1 other Gainesvillian at EN World, and we do have a few ex-Gainesvillians as well (such as CarlZog).


----------



## Dungannon

These are my predictions for the BCS Matchups.

BCS Championship: Ohio State vs. Florida
Rose Bowl: USC vs. Michigan
Fiesta Bowl: Oklahoma vs. Boise State
Sugar Bowl: Wake Forest vs. LSU
Orange Bowl: Louisville vs. Notre Dame


----------



## Bubbalicious

You think the Rose Bowl would be upset at having USC and Fichigan fall into their laps?

And who could have possibly predicted, at the beginning of the year, Wake and Boise St. in BCS games and Louisville needing Rutgers to lose to get in?


----------



## Dimwhit

I'm not sure Florida will get to #2 in the BCS, but the two human polls moved them up, so I'm hopeful.

I'll be happy if so. We'd have a great Pac-10/Big-10 Rose Bowl, as it should be.


----------



## drothgery

Dungannon said:
			
		

> These are my predictions for the BCS Matchups.
> 
> Sugar Bowl: Wake Forest vs. LSU
> Orange Bowl: Louisville vs. Notre Dame




These aren't actually possible; the ACC champ (Wake Forest) must go to the Orange Bowl or the BCS title game.

I'd guess, based on Florida's narrow #2 in the coach's poll and presumed narrow #2 in the computers, that the BCS bowls will play out like so...

BCS Tilte: Ohio State vs. Florida
Rose: USC vs. Michigan
Fiesta: Oklahoma vs. Boise
Sugar: LSU vs. Notre Dame
Orange: Wake vs. Louisville


----------



## Crothian

Those would be some good games.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> Those would be some good games.




Eh. 
Louisville/Wake will be a blowout win for the Cards. There's nothing Wake can do about it; Louisville is just much better than anyone in the ACC, and really should be playing in the Rose or Sugar or BCS title game, not the Orange.

I can't see how Florida makes it a game against Ohio State (USC would have had a better chance; the Gators just can't score enough to keep pace with Ohio State's offense).

ND/LSU seems likely to be an ugly game. When ND has the ball, it's an immovable object vs. an unstoppable force; when LSU has the ball, it's a moveable object vs. a stoppable force.

USC vs. Michigan in what's essentially a home game for the Trojans... well, yesterday or no, I've got to think SC wins that win without too much trouble unless they're still rattled from the UCLA game.

And that leaves Boise/Oklahoma -- which can go down one of four ways, and only one doesn't result in an ugly game or a blowout. If Oklahoma doesn't take Boise seriously, you'll essentially get a rerun of last year's Sugar Bowl (Boise will get out to a big early lead and hold on for the win). If Boise is just overwhelmed physically, Oklahoma wins a walk. If Oklahoma doesn't take Boise seriously, but has too much talent to get blown out anyway, then it's a sloppy game. So the only way we get a good game there is if Boise is sufficiently talented to hang in with an Oklahoma team that's not counting on an easy win. Not too likely.


----------



## Dimwhit

I'm pretty excited about the bowl games. The only one I have no interest in is the Sugar Bowl.  Notre Dame didn't deserve a bowl game. I hope LSU beats the hell out of them.

I'll be watching all the others. And nervous as hell for the Fiesta Bowl.


----------



## Crothian

Watching ND get creamed is the perfect reason to watch that game!!  

I think Wake will prove to be more competitive then people think.  They have had a magical season and just manage to find ways to do it.  

Florida  has an usual offense and a good defense.  I think they can give OSU fits.  

Boise is just going to be fun to watch.  

And the Wolverines have a very good chance of winning the Rose Bowl,    I think they will prove they deserved to play OSU.


----------



## DaveMage

drothgery said:
			
		

> I can't see how Florida makes it a game against Ohio State (USC would have had a better chance; the Gators just can't score enough to keep pace with Ohio State's offense).




Thing is, Ohio State really only played two good teams this year - Michigan (#3) and Texas (#18).  None of their other opponents are even in the top 25 (unless I missed someone).

In contrast, Florida faced 4 Top 25 teams (and a 5th team, Georgia, would be ranked #26): LSU (#4), Auburn (#10), Arkansas (#12), & Tennessee (#17).

It should be fun.


----------



## drothgery

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I'm pretty excited about the bowl games. The only one I have no interest in is the Sugar Bowl.  Notre Dame didn't deserve a bowl game. I hope LSU beats the hell out of them.




I tend to agree that ND doesn't deserve a BCS bowl, but according to BCS rules the only other team the Sugar could have selected (after taking LSU to replace Florida and make it two SEC teams in the BCS, and after the Rose had taken Michigan to replace OSU and make it two Big Ten teams in the BCS) was BCS #13 West Virginia (instead of BCS #11 Notre Dame); Virginia Tech dropped to #15 in the final rankings, and so became ineligible. I'd've taken West Virginia, but I'm a pretty outspoken Big East fan.

Since I think LSU is even more overrated than Notre Dame -- it's completely absured that the pollsters are putting a two-loss team ahead of two BCS conference one-loss teams (Louisville and Wisconsin) and an undefeated minor-conference team (Boise) -- I really don't know who to pull for in this one. My favoritism of offense over defense, disdain of the low-offense and self-referential SEC (best out-of-conference win all year was still Tennessee's win over Cal at home) and latent Catholicism says ND; my disdain of the way the Irish manipulate the Big East and the BCS says LSU (and for what it's worth, I think their ability to draw fans and TV ratings actually hurts ND's bowl record -- they keep going to higher-tier bowls than they should, and that's why they keep losing bowl games).


----------



## drothgery

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Thing is, Ohio State really only played two good teams this year - Michigan (#3) and Texas (#18).  None of their other opponents are even in the top 25 (unless I missed someone).
> 
> In contrast, Florida faced 4 Top 25 teams (and a 5th team, Georgia, would be ranked #26): LSU (#4), Auburn (#10), Arkansas (#12), & Tennessee (#17).




Yeah, but all of those rankings are a product of the SEC bubble, where they've played almost no one good except each other, so I can't take them seriously.


----------



## griff_goodbeard

*bowl predictions*

BCS Title: Ohio State over Florida 42-21
Rose: Michigan over USC 31-28
Fiesta: Oklahoma over Boise 35-14
Sugar: LSU over Notre Dame 28-17
Orange: Louisville over Wake 24-21


----------



## Dimwhit

drothgery said:
			
		

> I tend to agree that ND doesn't deserve a BCS bowl, but according to BCS rules the only other team the Sugar could have selected (after taking LSU to replace Florida and make it two SEC teams in the BCS, and after the Rose had taken Michigan to replace OSU and make it two Big Ten teams in the BCS) was BCS #13 West Virginia (instead of BCS #11 Notre Dame); Virginia Tech dropped to #15 in the final rankings, and so became ineligible. I'd've taken West Virginia, but I'm a pretty outspoken Big East fan.
> 
> Since I think LSU is even more overrated than Notre Dame -- it's completely absured that the pollsters are putting a two-loss team ahead of two BCS conference one-loss teams (Louisville and Wisconsin) and an undefeated minor-conference team (Boise) -- I really don't know who to pull for in this one. My favoritism of offense over defense, disdain of the low-offense and self-referential SEC (best out-of-conference win all year was still Tennessee's win over Cal at home) and latent Catholicism says ND; my disdain of the way the Irish manipulate the Big East and the BCS says LSU (and for what it's worth, I think their ability to draw fans and TV ratings actually hurts ND's bowl record -- they keep going to higher-tier bowls than they should, and that's why they keep losing bowl games).



 Good point. One rule I hope they do away with is the 2-team limit per conference in the BCS. Doing that limits having the best teams in the BCS bowls. Wisconsin should have had a shot at the Sugar.

And I agree about LSU being overrated. Of course, I think the SEC is overrated. A great conference, but overrated. As for ND, you hit the nail on the head. They're going to bigger bowls than they deserve, so they get blown out too often.


----------



## Crothian

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Good point. One rule I hope they do away with is the 2-team limit per conference in the BCS. Doing that limits having the best teams in the BCS bowls. Wisconsin should have had a shot at the Sugar.




Even if they were allowed to be part of the BCS I doubt anyone would have selected them over LSU or ND.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Even if they were allowed to be part of the BCS I doubt anyone would have selected them over LSU or ND.



 True, but it certainly would have helped create more controversy. Which is always good for the BCS. But you're probably right.


----------



## drothgery

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Good point. One rule I hope they do away with is the 2-team limit per conference in the BCS. Doing that limits having the best teams in the BCS bowls. Wisconsin should have had a shot at the Sugar.




If I couldn't change the rules, I think I'd've sent Louisville to the Sugar instead of the Orange, and put West Virginia against Wake Forest instead.

LSU/Louisville in the Sugar would look like a much better game on paper, and it'd be clear who to cheer for. And a Big East team could still smack around the ACC champ.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Even if they were allowed to be part of the BCS I doubt anyone would have selected [Wisconsin] over LSU or ND.




ND, probably not; they're a draw for both fans and TV. But Wisconsin does just as well as LSU for getting fans, and neither is a national, or even regional TV draw. So if we had ended up with a rematch in the BCS title game, the Rose would've taken Wisconsin in a heartbeat to play USC instead of LSU.


----------



## Nightfall

Well I'm hoping WVU gets the Gator bowl. Doubtful but it's a damn shade better than some of the other bowls they've gotten themselves into.

No matter who L-ville faces, I do want them to win. Why? Because they represent the Big East.  It would be the same if Rutgers had won. Well...maybe not but still!

Btw Drogy, you're being way to kind to WVU giving them Wake Forest. L-ville deserves to smack them around if only to prove how truly pathetic the ACC is.


----------



## drothgery

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Well I'm hoping WVU gets the Gator bowl. Doubtful but it's a damn shade better than some of the other bowls they've gotten themselves into.




This is already official; WVU's playing Georgia Tech. The way the Big East bowls line up this year, I wouldn't be surprised if all the Big East teams win (not counting ND, as they're not a Big East football team). UofL over Wake in the Orange is practically a gimmee, as is WVU over Georgia Tech in the Gator. Rutgers shouldn't have any problem with K-State in Texas. Cinci should roll over Central Michigan in the International/Toronto. And USF is playing ECU in the Papa John's/Birmingham game.



			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> Btw Drogy, you're being way to kind to WVU giving them Wake Forest. L-ville deserves to smack them around if only to prove how truly pathetic the ACC is.




I'd rather have the 'ville 'upset' a team with a worse record, that didn't even win their division, let alone their conference, and was ranked above them for no logical reason. Or really, I'd rather have them as the Buckeyes' sacrificial victim.


----------



## Nightfall

Drogy,

LOL! Buckeyes sacrifical victim. Hell I'm hoping Florida does the impossible and WIN against the Bucks. Even so, WVU gets another Georgia team eh? I guess the state of Georgia thinks it's so hot football wise that it probably won't consider WVU a problem. Goodness know the Bulldogs didn't.   Still not counting my chickens yet. The Eers should have had L-ville in my opinion, and the same with the Southern Florida game. Even so, I'll give the boys credit for the road on this home win. I hope White can come back, but if not, that little red shirt Freshmen proved he can play in pressure situations. Well we'll see come end of December/January when it all comes down.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

IMHO, the only thing Florida earned is the right to play Michigan to see who should play Ohio State.  I'm pretty sure Michigan's loss was to a much higher ranked opponent than Florida's was...  

Ceterum censeo BCS esse delendam!

Or, to paraphrase a certain song..."I'm dreaming of a playoff system...just like the other college leagues..."


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

But what did Michigan do to earn the right to a rematch, other than sit on their ass and watch TV for three weeks?  They had their shot and couldn't pull it off.

It would have been nice to see the SEC get so peeved that they quit the BCS though.  That would have hastened its welcome demise.  A 1-4 and 2-3 semi is the only way to go.


----------



## DaveMage

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> IMHO, the only thing Florida earned is the right to play Michigan to see who should play Ohio State.  I'm pretty sure Michigan's loss was to a much higher ranked opponent than Florida's was...




Actually, not much higher.  Auburn was ranked in the top ten at the time the Gators lost to them.

Ohio State has benefited from a soft schedule.

Not that they're not good - anyone who goes 12-0 is playing great football - but when you're only tested twice in 12 games, it's hard to see what they're really made of.


----------



## Crothian

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> But what did Michigan do to earn the right to a rematch, other than sit on their ass and watch TV for three weeks?  They had their shot and couldn't pull it off.




Michigan did not have their shot at OSU in the championship game, they had it in the regular season.  Big difference.  And Michigan won all their other games and looked very impressive doing it.  They were ranked ahead of Florida the whole time, so obviously they did something to earn that right.  

If Florida gets blown out then everyone is going to say that Florida didn't deserve to be there.


----------



## Crothian

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Not that they're not good - anyone who goes 12-0 is playing great football - but when you're only tested twice in 12 games, it's hard to see what they're really made of.




Being able to win all their games is a great accomplishment and many teams had soft schedules yet only Boise and OSU was able to do that.   It might look like a soft schedule on paper, but everyone always guns for number 1.  So OSU was getting the best shot from the other teams.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Crothian said:
			
		

> If Florida gets blown out then everyone is going to say that Florida didn't deserve to be there.




...but if Michigan went and lost AGAIN people would have said the same thing.


----------



## Crothian

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...but if Michigan went and lost AGAIN people would have said the same thing.




Well, that's not going to happen.  It's Florida's to lose.


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> If Florida gets blown out then everyone is going to say that Florida didn't deserve to be there.




Yep.

But that would be true of any team that gets blown out in the finals.

Personally, I think it should be Boise State and Ohio State in the championship since both won all their games.

But, since Florida's in, I hope the Gators win 70-0.


----------



## Crothian

Boise is the only other deserving team.  But the big conferences fear them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> But what did Michigan do to earn the right to a rematch, other than sit on their ass and watch TV for three weeks? They had their shot and couldn't pull it off.




Michigan managed to have their sole loss come against the top ranked team in the nation, on the top ranked team's home field, by a mere 3 points.  To hear the coaches and similar authorities tell it, home field advantage is worth about 3 points...so the same game on a neutral field would have resulted in a tie (or, more accurately, overtime).

Florida's sole loss, by way of contrast, lost to a top 10 team (maybe) by 10.  No question there- they got beaten, home field advantage or no.

If you trust the ranking system at all (which I do not), it was a worse loss against a less formidable opponent.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Boise is the only other deserving team.  But the big conferences fear them.



 I like the way you think. 

Seriously, though, the big conference scoff at Boise and don't think they're worthy because they play a soft schedule. But how many of them are willing to play Boise in the regular season? Especially in Boise? The Pac-10 will, though generally only the Oregon teams. Georgia was willing to have Boise out there, but would they give us a one-and-one? Hell no. That's the position Boise is in. They can't schedule a really tough non-conference, and they can't do anything about their conference schedule. Except go 45-3 since entering the WAC 6 years ago (39-1 in the last five years).


----------



## Crothian

I agree.  The problem is the arrogance of the big teams.  If the win, it is as expected.  If they lose it is a huge upset.  And it is because they think they are so much better the the idea of it being a good opponent rarely seems to come up.

I wonder who in the Harris pool picked Florida as number 1?


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> I wonder who in the Harris pool picked Florida as number 1?




Especially since there are no voters from Florida in the Harris poll.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For the record, I have no faith in the ranking system...when I see a the top 20-30 teams all playing a 12 game schedule that is made up of 80%+ top 20-30 teams...I _might _start believing in it, and _maybe_ I'd shush a little about the BCS.

Of course, that would mean that, like the NFL, those W-L records would reflect head-to-head competitions and thus, more RW gravitas.


----------



## Crothian

Playoffs are the best, and I don't think I've heard anyone say the BCS is better.  But it is what we have along with the ranking system.  

But head to head compition isn't determining who is actual best; just best on that day.  Texas was a great team, but once the QB went down they lost some games.  Those teams weren't better overall just that day. If we really want to know who is the best team they need to play a best of three or best of five.  But that's never going to happen.


----------



## Nightfall

*admits to only caring about WVU beating the tar out of another team from Georgia* Teach those southerners something!


----------



## Dimwhit

Oklahoma head coach Bob Stoops, after living a full life, died. When he got to heaven, God was showing him around. They came to a modest little house with a faded Sooner flag in the window. "This house is yours for eternity, Bob," said God. "This is very special; not everyone gets a house up here." Bob felt special, indeed, and walked up to his house.

On his way up the porch, he noticed another house just around the corner. It was a three-story mansion with a Blue and Orange sidewalk, a 50-foot tall flagpole with an enormous BSU Bronco flag, and in every window, he could see Bronco fans. Bob looked at God and said, "God, I'm not trying to be ungrateful, but I have a question. I was a good coach, I won a national championship in 2000, 4 Big 12 Championships, 8 bowl game appearances including 5 BCS Bowls." God said, "So what do you want to know, Bob?" "Well, why does Chris Petersen get a Better house than me?"

God chuckled and said, "Bob, that's not Chris Petersen's house; that's mine."


----------



## Crothian

Them's big words coming before the game.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Them's big words coming before the game.



 Hey, I'm just saying...if there's a God, he's a bronco fan.

Edit: And he'll curse the Sooners with herpes and a hangover the day of the game...


----------



## Dungannon

Who's Chris Peterson?


----------



## DaveMage

Wait...

Idaho has a football team?

Weird.


----------



## Crothian

Of course they have a football team.  What else would they do when they aren't picking potatoes!!


----------



## Dimwhit

That's it...you're all dead to me...


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> Of course they have a football team.  What else would they do when they aren't picking potatoes!!



Painting that field blue, apparently.


----------



## Nightfall

I prefer Blue and Gold...and lots of dead insects.


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Painting that field blue, apparently.




Well, they get Miami to play there at least.


----------



## Heathansson

Crothian said:
			
		

> Being able to win all their games is a great accomplishment and many teams had soft schedules yet only Boise and OSU was able to do that.   It might look like a soft schedule on paper, but everyone always guns for number 1.  So OSU was getting the best shot from the other teams.



I wish the Gators had had OSU's schedule.


----------



## Crothian

Heathansson said:
			
		

> I wish the Gators had had OSU's schedule.





Not if you wanted them to win all those games.  

And Mount Union continues to prove they are the most dominant team in college football history.


----------



## Heathansson

Crothian said:
			
		

> Not if you wanted them to win all those games.
> 
> And Mount Union continues to prove they are the most dominant team in college football history.




Oh, yeah.   OSU played a lot of  "real hard ones."    Those Golden Gophers--murderous.


----------



## sydbar

I hope the bowl games are as exciting as the 2 real championship games that were played saturday.


----------



## Crothian

Heathansson said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah.   OSU played a lot of  "real hard ones."    Those Golden Gophers--murderous.




I like how you make up things I've said and respond to them.  You might notice OSU didn't play any double A teams this year like Florida did.  And Florida couldn't even beat them by more then one score.   Overall Florida had a stronger schedule, but that doesn't mean they could have beaten all the Teams OSU played.


----------



## Heathansson

Crothian said:
			
		

> I like how you make up things I've said and respond to them.  You might notice OSU didn't play any double A teams this year like Florida did.  And Florida couldn't even beat them by more then one score.   Overall Florida had a stronger schedule, but that doesn't mean they could have beaten all the Teams OSU played.



What did I make up that you said?  I'm baffled.
You said that the Gators couldn't beat all the teams OSU did, right?
I said the teams OSU played weren't all that.
I don't see where I'm putting words in anyone's mouth.
(edit)
No I think you're right.  I guess I did make a cognitive leap that wasn't necessarily so.
You gotta understand, I've been hearing that the SEC isn't worth a crap, we just have the most phenomenal hype machine in college football, and we're nowhere near as impressive as the Big-10, and OSU is gonna smoke us like a cheap cigar, and Michigan would beat us with their hands tied behind their backs and whatnot.  So, let me take a step back.

I think OSU has a big edge on us, but they better not be too cocky.  The SEC is not a joke,and a dirty win there is not something to be ashamed of.  I frankly hope OSU's going into it too cocky, but I doubt it.
And if anyone wants to denigrate us for barely beating South Carolina or Vandy, more power to them.  I didn't say you denigrated the Gators either, but that's all I've heard.

Here's what I wish.  Playoff system.  Mich deserves a shot.  Gators deserve a shot.  I wish they could punch it out, winner gets a shot at OSU.


----------



## Crothian

Heathansson said:
			
		

> What did I make up that you said?  I'm baffled.




I'm not sure where the idea that OSU played a lot of real hard ones came from.  I never said it; so either you are implying I said it or you are just denying claims no one is making.  And then you make fun of the gophers for no good reason.  And while OSu's opponets were not all that, neither was Floridas.


----------



## Heathansson

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where the idea that OSU played a lot of real hard ones came from.  I never said it; so either you are implying I said it or you are just denying claims no one is making.  And then you make fun of the gophers for no good reason.  And while OSu's opponets were not all that, neither was Floridas.



If Florida didn't  have the toughest schedule in college football, I don't know who did.  Apparently a lot of people agreed.
And I'm from Minnesota.  I wasn't making fun of them.  I said they're not all that.


----------



## Aurora

edit: wrong thread! LOL


----------



## Dimwhit

Heathansson said:
			
		

> If Florida didn't  have the toughest schedule in college football, I don't know who did.




According to the Sagarin rankings (which are about all we have), Stanford had the toughest schedule. Florida was 18th. Ohio State was 40th. USC was 2nd. Michigan was 13th. Boise State was 100th (  ).

Just a few numbers. Here's the links:

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/sagarin/fbt06.htm

It's interesting that the Pac-10 was considered the toughest conference. I actually agree with that, too, but I suppose that's another argument.


----------



## Heathansson

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> According to the Sagarin rankings (which are about all we have), Stanford had the toughest schedule. Florida was 18th. Ohio State was 40th. USC was 2nd. Michigan was 13th. Boise State was 100th (  ).
> 
> Just a few numbers. Here's the links:
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/sagarin/fbt06.htm
> 
> It's interesting that the Pac-10 was considered the toughest conference. I actually agree with that, too, but I suppose that's another argument.



Very interesting.


----------



## Bubbalicious

OH!!!...


----------



## Crothian

IO!!!...


----------



## Crothian

First bowl game, and I've got the Underdog and they are not looking too good.  TCU might just be too much for NIU this year.


----------



## Crothian

I was suprised how bad Oregon did.  South Florida though is looking pretty sharp right now


----------



## Dimwhit

I thought Oregon would play better, but I figured BYU would win. They're a good team this year and were on one hell of a roll.


----------



## Dimwhit

Woohoo! My alma mater (San Jose State) wins, and the WAC is 1-0. Good start.

(Stupid cheap late TD...)


----------



## Crothian

I'm looking forward to tonights game.  Hawaii usually plays to late for me to see them but their games are fun to watch!!  I hope they take down the Pac 10!!


----------



## Crothian

PAC 10 is not off to a good start this bowl season


----------



## Dimwhit

The WAC is, though. 2-0! And the Mountain West has gone 3-1.


----------



## drothgery

Big East is 1-0 (and will likely be 5-0 when all is said and done; certainly they're favored in all four remaining games, and heavy favorites in every one but Cinci's game).


----------



## Crothian

Go MAC!!  Okay, not the most exciting match up tonight....


----------



## fett527

Crothian said:
			
		

> Go MAC!!  Okay, not the most exciting match up tonight....



Meh.  It's still a bowl game!


----------



## Crothian

Plus, there really isn't anything else on


----------



## Crothian

IF only I was in Dallas; Cotton Bowlk tickets for  12 bucks


----------



## Crothian

Pac 10 is just not doing well in Bowl games this year.  UCLA is losing to FSU and that interception and score by FSU means game over!!


----------



## Dimwhit

Stupid Pac-10...


----------



## fett527

Stupid PAC-10...

Wait, I mean...actually that says it all.  It still looked awesome in 65" of HD!!!!!!


----------



## Crothian

Party at Fett's!!  

So, can the PAC 10 get a win?  Cal verse Texas A&M tonight!!


----------



## diaglo

we play Purdue tomorrow night. :w00t:


----------



## Crothian

I almost wish I wasn't going to be gaming to watch it.


----------



## fett527

Crothian said:
			
		

> Party at Fett's!!
> 
> So, can the PAC 10 get a win?  Cal verse Texas A&M tonight!!





I'm backing the PAC-10 again!!  Go Bears!


----------



## Crothian

Bama Ok State is becoming a very good game


----------



## fett527

Crothian said:
			
		

> Bama Ok State is becoming a very good game



Yah, I'm pissed I didn't get to watch it.


----------



## fett527

The Cal A&M game has actually been pretty exciting as well.


----------



## Dimwhit

Wow, Cal laid it on A&M, didn't they. Crazy. The Pac-10 finally showed up, at least.


----------



## fett527

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Wow, Cal laid it on A&M, didn't they. Crazy. The Pac-10 finally showed up, at least.



One can only hope the WAC is paying attention.


----------



## Crothian

Wow, either Kentucky was underrated tyhis year or Clemson was way over rated.  I thought for sure this game was going to go in the other direction.


----------



## diaglo

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, either Kentucky was underrated tyhis year or Clemson was way over rated.  I thought for sure this game was going to go in the other direction.



both.


----------



## Crothian

Wow Oregon State might have just tied this up, great game!!


----------



## Crothian

*Holy Toledo!!  They went for two, not the for the tie!!  And they made it!!  WOW!!!!!*


----------



## Dimwhit

So I had a cool evening. Spent a couple hours sitting in the hospitality suite for the Miami Hurricanes. I spoke with a gentleman (don't remember his name) who sits on the NCAA Championship Committee. He will also be President of the ACC in a few years. He told me about the playoff system he wants to push when he is in position. Basically, he wants a Bowl + 4 system.  Remove the current championship game and play all the bowl games as normal (pre-BCS). After all the games, re-rank the teams and have the top 4 in the playoff. I don't know if it's my favorite solution, but it's not bad. It preserves the tradition of the Bowls but eliminates some of the controversy.

He also told me that he hopes Boise beats Oklahoma convincingly and Florida beats Ohio State convincingly, just to see the controversy that would inevitably ensue.

He was a cool guy. I got some nice insight into things chatting with him. Everyone was quite nice. I'm torn. I was going to pull for the WAC and cheer Nevada, but I liked all the Miami people. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Dungannon

If you cheer for Miami you dead to me, you hear me?  DEAD!


----------



## Dimwhit

This Texas Tech game is UNBELIEVABLE! I cannot believe they got to OT. Damn, what a comeback. 31 points in a quarter and a half...


----------



## Dimwhit

And they won. What a game!


----------



## Crothian

Big Ten off to a bad start....


----------



## Dungannon

Yeah, I saw the highlights of the Texas Tech-Minnesota game, it looked good.  Too bad only 10% of the people in the country had a chance to watch it.


----------



## Crothian

Navy had a good on side kick that they just couldn't get.  That's on reason I like bowl games, it seems coaches take more chances like that.


----------



## Dimwhit

Apparently, Navy didn't want to win that game.

Great end for the BC kicker, though.


----------



## Crothian

Iowa is off to a fast start, that's always good to see


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Iowa is off to a fast start, that's always good to see



 Not if you picked Texas to win...


----------



## Crothian

Ya, that's why I need them to win.  But in the bowl pick em I really am doing bad.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, that's why I need them to win.  But in the bowl pick em I really am doing bad.




Eh. FSU beating UCLA started a spiral where I've dropped from doing amazing to merely very good. Though I needed a few last-second squeekers and miracle comebacks; I had Oregon State, BC, and Texas Tech...


----------



## Crothian

I have no idea who I picked.  When I try to log into it and look at my choices it keeps coming up errors.

Iowa just had that one bad call (and it was a bad call says this biased towards Big Ten teams fan!!) and Texas has taken the momentum and put up points.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have no idea who I picked.  When I try to log into it and look at my choices it keeps coming up errors.
> 
> Iowa just had that one bad call (and it was a bad call says this biased towards Big Ten teams fan!!) and Texas has taken the momentum and put up points.



 I can get you your picks if you want. I can see them all.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have no idea who I picked.




Well, the picks are locked now, so here's who you've picked...

NIU (L)
OR (L)
Troy (W)
USF (W)
UNM (L)
UT (W)
HI (W)
CMU (W)
UCLA (L)
OK St (W)
CA (W)
RU (W)
Clemson (L)
OR St (W)
South Carolina (W)
MN (L)
Purdue (L)
BC (W)

Dec. 30
TX
VT

Dec. 31
NV

Jan. 1
PSU
Auburn
WVU
WI
That School Up North
OK

Jan. 2
WFU (**boggle** This was my 32-point game -- on UofL)

Jan. 3 
LSU

Jan. 6
WMU

Jan. 7
Ohio

Jan. 8
The Ohio State University (35-17 in the tiebreaker)


----------



## Crothian

I bought into Wake's magical season


----------



## Crothian

Iowa woke up!!


----------



## Crothian

Fun games today!!


----------



## Nightfall

Be a lot more fun if a) WVU's Defense would stop GT's offense and b) learn to tackle! 

Otherwise it could be worse/better.


----------



## Crothian

WVU just stole the momentum.  That Sleeper play of theirs was one of the oddiest/funniest things I've seen in college football.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> WVU just stole the momentum.  That Sleeper play of theirs was one of the oddiest/funniest things I've seen in college football.



 It never ceases to amaze me how powerful momentum is in football.


----------



## Crothian

Especially College football.  Well, the Big Ten finally choose to show up in some game.  Hopefully, that trend will continue with the Rose Bowl.


----------



## Nightfall

Dunno that muffed return was pretty awesome too. Followed by White's usual way of scoring. (I swear 50% of his TDs come from busted plays.) 

Good to see us win but man was it tight at the end. If they had one more TD I'd still have some finger nails left.


----------



## kenobi65

Badgers managed to beat Arkansas, with something like -5 yards rushing for the game. Ugly.  But I'll take it.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, the Badgers had to throw the ball, and do it well.  And they were able to do it!!  THat was a good game.

What I don't get in games like that one is the teams giving up near the end.  I would have let the Badgers score.  Scoring twice with the ball in the last two minutes is very hard, but easier then if you never get the ball.  Or get it with 6 second on the clock.


----------



## drothgery

That school up north went down pretty hard, despite completely shutting down USC's running game.


----------



## Crothian

USC gave up on the running game and it didn't matter.  Coach Carr is turning into Coach Cooper.


----------



## Nightfall

*swears* Just ONCE I'd like to see USC lose a bowl game!


----------



## drothgery

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *swears* Just ONCE I'd like to see USC lose a bowl game!




Really, as long as they're not playing SU, Ohio State, or a Big East team (now that Miami and VT are gone), then go Trojans...

I've done very well in pick-ems by putting ten points on USC to win...


----------



## Crothian

On ESPN they had one of those post game interviews with one of the Trojan players.  This is the first time I'd ever seen someone be a sore winner and a sore loser at the same time.  It was pathetic.

But luckily we have Boise State to offer up a group of hard playing kids that have fun and look like they actually appriciate it.  Sooners have a serious game in front of them.


----------



## Aeson

I like marching bands and I like Queen. I don't think the marching band should be playing Queen songs. Bohemian Rhapsody should not sound like that.


----------



## Crothian

I agree.  I was in a college marching band and I was pleased our Director believed in the classics.


----------



## sydbar

And Boise State beats Oklahoma, in the best game of the bowl season so far.  Dimwhit congrats on your team going undefeated this year. I hope that the Buckeyes lose so we can prove that playoffs are needed, but thats just my opinion.  I like that the back up QB's get the credit for the winning play.


----------



## Dimwhit

I just about passed out from screaming so loud! Can't even tell you how excited I am. The whole city is freaking out.

What an amazing game. Easily the best of this year. I can't think of a better one from any year, at least recently. Just incredible...


----------



## DaveMage

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> The whole city is freaking out.




Well, I hope the six of you have a good time.    


I'm kidding!!!!


Congrats, Dimwhit!

Now all you need is Florida to beat Ohio State and you can rightfully claim to be the best in College Football for 2006.  (Either way, though, hopefully this Boise State win will garner some chages in the BCS process.)


----------



## Crothian

That was amazing.  They need to start the games an hour earlier, staying up like that two nights in a row is not doing me any good.


----------



## kenobi65

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> The whole city is freaking out.




Potatoes flying everywhere...ohh, the humanity.... 

Congrats!  I'm sorry I missed the second half of that game, but my wife had other plans.


----------



## Crothian

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> What an amazing game. Easily the best of this year. I can't think of a better one from any year, at least recently. Just incredible...




Well, there was that OSU Miami game in the same Bowl a few years back....but I may be biased about that one


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, there was that OSU Miami game in the same Bowl a few years back....but I may be biased about that one



 Almost, but not better!


----------



## Crothian

So, any great football left or has all the great plays been used up this year?  Wake verse Lousiville tonight, and I think Wake has magic left.


----------



## fett527

Just want to add my congrats to the Broncos, Dimwhit.  Wonderful game, wish I could have stayed up to watch it.  Saw the highlights of the 2nd half at lunch.

And of course...

*GO BUCKS!!!!!*


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, any great football left or has all the great plays been used up this year?  Wake verse Lousiville tonight, and I think Wake has magic left.



 I don't know, man. The BSU/Oklahoma game was just the most recent amazing bowl game this year. We've been treated to some fantastic comebacks and great games. I hope the final three keep it up. As long as Notre Dame loses.

And hey, would you guys hate me if I rooted for Florida?  I mean, I like Ohio State just fine, but the idea of Boise State being the only undefeated team left is a little too tantalizing to pass up.


----------



## Crothian

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> And hey, would you guys hate me if I rooted for Florida?  I mean, I like Ohio State just fine, but the idea of Boise State being the only undefeated team left is a little too tantalizing to pass up.




As long as you don't hate us when when OSU wins!!  I'd probably do the same if it was any other team then * My Buckeyes *!!


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> As long as you don't hate us when when OSU wins!!




Deal!


----------



## DaveMage

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> And hey, would you guys hate me if I rooted for Florida?  I mean, I like Ohio State just fine, but the idea of Boise State being the only undefeated team left is a little too tantalizing to pass up.




No, I'd expect you to root for Florida.

 


Go Gators!


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> As long as you don't hate us when when OSU wins!!  I'd probably do the same if it was any other team then * My Buckeyes *!!





Hey Crothian - how about a little side wager?

Gators win and you change your title for a week to say "Go Gators!"

I'll change my title to a like phrase (tell me what you want it to say).

You game?


----------



## Crothian

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Hey Crothian - how about a little side wager?
> 
> Gators win and you change your title for a week to say "Go Gators!"
> 
> I'll change my title to a like phrase (tell me what you want it to say).
> 
> You game?




Done.  When the Buckeyes win yours can say "Buckeyes Rule!"


----------



## Crothian

Go Wake!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Ooooh, I like that one, Dave.

...Go Gators!


----------



## Crothian

Who thought this would be tied at the end of three quarters?


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> Who thought this would be tied at the end of three quarters?




No one; sounds like UofL made a lot of silly mistakes. But they still won; Big East now 4-0.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, in the 4th quarter they just really shined.  It was a fun game to watch.


----------



## Crothian

Alabama has a coach.....


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Alabama has a coach.....



 Saban is an ass for leaving Miami.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, but at the money they offered him I'd have been wearing a Crimson Tide T-shirt as I ran towards the bank.  But I think he's going to have a lot of trouble being as successful as they want him to be.


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but at the money they offered him I'd have been wearing a Crimson Tide T-shirt as I ran towards the bank.  But I think he's going to have a lot of trouble being as successful as they want him to be.




There's also apparently some family issue involved here that hasn't been disclosed.


----------



## Dimwhit

I'm just getting sick of coaches going back on their word and backing out of long-term contracts after just a year or two. I wish someone would kick Dennis Erickson in the head right along with Saban.


----------



## DaveMage

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I'm just getting sick of coaches going back on their word and backing out of long-term contracts after just a year or two. I wish someone would kick Dennis Erickson in the head right along with Saban.




They all seem to have a Miami connection:

Dennis Erickson
Butch Davis
Nick Saban


----------



## Dungannon

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but at the money they offered him I'd have been wearing a Crimson Tide T-shirt as I ran towards the bank.  But I think he's going to have a lot of trouble being as successful as they want him to be.



I don't think there's a person on the planet that wouldn't have trouble being as successful as the "Alabama Mafia" want them to be.


----------



## Nightfall

*doesn't care about the coaching issues* Mostly cause our stayed! Yeah for more money but *shrugs* that's how it goes.

And thank you L-ville for not embarrassing yourself further. And the Big East as a whole. too bad I don't think it will hold out for the conference fight.

and thank you god, LSU pounded the snot out of the Irish. (Hey I might be Irish, doesn't mean I cheer for them.  ) 

Now I just have wish that the entire stadium collapses on OSU and Florida...oh wait I don't hate the Gators. But still...I do. So death to the BCS. Go playoffs! (I think we could have taken Florida...)


----------



## DaveMage

Nightfall said:
			
		

> (I think we could have taken Florida...)




Having watched Florida all year, even as a Gator fan, I can tell you that pretty much *any* team could take Florida, but Florida could also take any team.

They played just well enough to win their games (patsy teams nonwithstanding).

I wouldn't be surprised if the Gators are crushed by OSU.  On the other hand, it wouldn't surprise me if the Gators squeaked by OSU either.

The only thing that would surprise me is if the Gators crush OSU.  If they do, then they deserve the National Championship.  If the Gators barely win, I say give the Championship to Boise State.


----------



## Dimwhit

DaveMage said:
			
		

> If the Gators barely win, I say give the Championship to Boise State.




I agree.


----------



## fett527

Dmiwhit, Dimwhit, Dimwhit.

Trust in the Sweater Vest and ye cannot go wrong.  Sorry mang, but Buckeyes take it 32-14.

Don't get me wrong, Florida has a chance to win I just don't believe they will.


----------



## Dimwhit

fett527 said:
			
		

> Dmiwhit, Dimwhit, Dimwhit.
> 
> Trust in the Sweater Vest and ye cannot go wrong.  Sorry mang, but Buckeyes take it 32-14.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Florida has a chance to win I just don't believe they will.



 Yeah, I don't, either. Still, the thought of being the only undefeated will probably cause me to root on the Gators (which normally goes against my nature). Likely won't do any good, though...


----------



## fett527

I also am all a twitter that once again ND is shown to be the farce of a program that it is.  The genius of Charlie Weis has once again led them into a sea of mediocrity that is only matched by the idiocy of Lou Holtz extolling their virtues every time he opened his mouth on ESPN.  (which caused Rece Davis to utter my favorite commentator quote of the year: Lou had just finished another misguided tirade of how ND was the ***t and Rece paused and said:  "Coach, all roads do not lead back to South Bend!")  Great call on that early 4th down Charlie Tuna!  Tressell probably just shook his head if he was watching that game.

Of course after the Buckeyes pasted them all over the field last year ND ended up being ranked 2nd in the first polls this year.  I predict that ND will be chosen #1 to start next year since LSU beat them even more soundly (only because they scored more points).


----------



## Dimwhit

I wonder if the coaches and media will ever wise up to the fact that ND is highly overrated. If they start any higher than 20th next year, it will be a farce. Hell, they probably shouldn't even start ranked at all.


----------



## sydbar

All of us that hate the BCS are hoping that the Gators win.  I have 2 favorite college teams, the home state Wisconsin Badgers, and the local New Mexico Lobos, who can't win a bowl game to save their life.


----------



## drothgery

fett527 said:
			
		

> Great call on that early 4th down Charlie Tuna!  Tressell probably just shook his head if he was watching that game.




Note: Actually wasn't a bad call; coaches at the highest levels of college and pro football don't go for it on 4th down anywhere near as much as they should by any statistical analysis (I've seen numbers that suggest you should never punt; I think that's going a bit too far, myself). And while that wasn't a brain-dead obvious go-for-it situation, it was an emenantly makeable one -- though I think the odds would have been better with just lining up and throwing the ball.

Sometimes taking a perfectly logical risk doesn't work. But that doesn't mean that risk shouldn't be taken. ND needed to keep their offense on the field if they were going to win the game; that meant they needed to go for it on 4th and short.


----------



## drothgery

sydbar said:
			
		

> All of us that hate the BCS are hoping that the Gators win.




... except those of who hate the BCS, but are from Ohio, and so are constitutionally obliged to support the Buckeyes.


----------



## fett527

drothgery said:
			
		

> Note: Actually wasn't a bad call; coaches at the highest levels of college and pro football don't go for it on 4th down anywhere near as much as they should by any statistical analysis (I've seen numbers that suggest you should never punt; I think that's going a bit too far, myself). And while that wasn't a brain-dead obvious go-for-it situation, it was an emenantly makeable one -- though I think the odds would have been better with just lining up and throwing the ball.
> 
> Sometimes taking a perfectly logical risk doesn't work. But that doesn't mean that risk shouldn't be taken. ND needed to keep their offense on the field if they were going to win the game; that meant they needed to go for it on 4th and short.



Disagree.  I have read some of the articles about going for it on 4th down on cfn.scout.com I believe.  This was a braindead call that early in the game with the field position they held.  Nor was ND's defense prepared for the inevitable failure of the call.  Took LSU two plays to put it in the endzone.


----------



## Dungannon

I would just like to take this opportunity to voice my opinion that no college football game should _*ever*_ be played after January 2nd.


----------



## DaveMage

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I would just like to take this opportunity to voice my opinion that no college football game should _*ever*_ be played after January 2nd.




Agreed!


----------



## drothgery

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I would just like to take this opportunity to voice my opinion that no college football game should _*ever*_ be played after January 2nd.




Eh. I'm fine with the NCAA Football Tournament championship game being played on the first Saturday in January, or even the second one if Jan 1 is a Friday or Saturday. But as for the current bowl system, I'd agree. And if you're not going to do that, could you at least put off the post 1/2 games until the weekend, and play them all on that Saturday? I'd like to be able to watch the BCS title game without resorting to a DVR or cutting out of work early...


----------



## Dimwhit

Umm...damn!

http://www.ktvb.com/xtra/bsuf/stories/ktvbx-jan0506-harsin.f8cf664.html

Bryan Harsin, Boise State's Offensive Coordinator, apparently just turned down Nick Saban for the OC position at Alabama! That's pretty amazing for us. Turning down Alabama to stay at Boise is either great, blindly loyal, or just stupid. I'm not sure which. But I'm glad he's staying. (Not sure if Saban was offering the job or just gauging interest, but I'm not sure it matters.)


----------



## Crothian

Cincy for the win!!  This is the first day of the three day Ohio Bowl Sweep!!!


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> Cincy for the win!!  This is the first day of the three day Ohio Bowl Sweep!!!




No, it's the last day of the Big East Bowl Sweep. That Ohio thing is just coincidental ...


----------



## Crothian

Big East had the agreeiable bowl schedule this year.  It also helps that people under estimate them a lot.


----------



## Crothian

Wow, Big East wins all their bowls but lose a great coach!!


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, Big East wins all their bowls but lose a great coach!!



 Well, he's going to my Falcons. Not sure if I'm glad or not. Guess we'll see if he can coach at the next level. Certainly did one hell of a job at Louisville.


----------



## Crothian

Let us not speak of the game tonight.  At least Ohio just scored.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> Let us not speak of the game tonight.  At least Ohio just scored.



 I was doing great in the Pick'em until this weekend.

That means Florida will be winning tomorrow...


----------



## Crothian

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> That means Florida will be winning tomorrow...




How dare you say that!!  I even cheered for Boise and this is how you repay me?!?  Et tu Dimwhit?


----------



## drothgery

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I was doing great in the Pick'em until this weekend.




Well, I won the pick-em again, and I've got the Buckeyes  (Joe can't catch me even with a Florida win).


----------



## fett527

*O-H...*


----------



## DaveMage

Go Gators!!!!


----------



## Crothian

*...I - O*


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> How dare you say that!!  I even cheered for Boise and this is how you repay me?!?  Et tu Dimwhit?



 Hey man, don't blame me. Blame my bad Pick'em mojo.


----------



## DaveMage

Hey Dimwhit - tell me about Dirk Koetter - my Jags just hired him to be their Offensive Coordinator.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

GO GATORS!!!!!

...two of them...two of us...


----------



## Heathansson

Who's out drinkin' 'til half past two?
A big bull gator in orange and blue!
Ain't nothin' finer in the land,
Than a drunk, obnoxious Gator fan!!!


----------



## Dimwhit

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Hey Dimwhit - tell me about Dirk Koetter - my Jags just hired him to be their Offensive Coordinator.




Really? Wow, hadn't heard that. Good for Dirk!

I always liked him. He was pretty popular around here. If memory serves, Dan Hawkins was his assistant. He's got a good offensive mind, so I think he'll be a good fit there.

His main knock was with how he handled the QB situation at Arizona State. But he never had any issues like that here in Boise.

It will, of course, remain to be seen how he handles the move to NFL, but I think he's a good find.


----------



## DaveMage

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Really? Wow, hadn't heard that. Good for Dirk!
> 
> I always liked him. He was pretty popular around here. If memory serves, Dan Hawkins was his assistant. He's got a good offensive mind, so I think he'll be a good fit there.
> 
> His main knock was with how he handled the QB situation at Arizona State. But he never had any issues like that here in Boise.
> 
> It will, of course, remain to be seen how he handles the move to NFL, but I think he's a good find.




Well, the Jags have a mess at QB right now, so hopefully he learned from whatever mistakes he made at ASU.    

His offensive resume is quite impressive (averaging over 30 points/game in his career and running excellent offenses as far as yardage goes).


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> GO GATORS!!!!!
> 
> ...two of them...two of us...




Three.  Actually, four.  I'm an alumnus, so I count double.


----------



## Heathansson

I'm an alum too.  That makes 6.


----------



## sydbar

I hate the bcs, so i have to hope that the Gators win.


----------



## Crothian

double post.....


----------



## Crothian

sydbar said:
			
		

> I hate the bcs, so i have to hope that the Gators win.




That is unusual logic you are using.  With Michigan losing, even if Florida wins the BCS will look like it worked. The BCS is still better then the old bowl system.


----------



## drothgery

Crothian said:
			
		

> That is unusual logic you are using.  With Michigan losing, even if Florida wins the BCS will look like it worked.




No it won't; Louisville, Wisconsin, and Ohio State will have the same record as Florida. USC and LSU had dominating wins to cap two-loss seasons (most SEC-superiority types will tell you LSU was the best team in the SEC). Boise is undefeated and knocked off the Big 12 champ.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> The BCS is still better then the old bowl system.




... but only marginally. The BCS is a two-team playoff. And two teams just isn't close to enough for a reasonable playoff (you need at least 8, and 16 is better).

We've had clearly undeserving teams in the title game (2001 Nebraska and 2003 Oklahoma, after losing their conference championship games, were then blown out in the BCS title game).
We've had the #1 team in both major polls left out of the title game (2003 USC) and go on to claim the final #1 AP ranking and a split championship.
We've had undefeated major conference teams left out of the title game (2004 Auburn).
We've had undefeated minor conference teams left out of the conversation entirely (2004 Utah and others).

And there's been quite a bit of contraversy in other years that I just don't remember well enough to detail.


----------



## Dimwhit

drothgery said:
			
		

> No it won't; Louisville, Wisconsin, and Ohio State will have the same record as Florida. USC and LSU had dominating wins to cap two-loss seasons (most SEC-superiority types will tell you LSU was the best team in the SEC). Boise is undefeated and knocked off the Big 12 champ.




I've heard a couple AP voters who said that if Florida wins, they'll vote for Boise. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## drothgery

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I've heard a couple AP voters who said that if Florida wins, they'll vote for Boise. I'll believe it when I see it.




Which you won't, because Ohio State will win by two or three touchdowns.


----------



## Crothian

drothgery said:
			
		

> No it won't; Louisville, Wisconsin, and Ohio State will have the same record as Florida. USC and LSU had dominating wins to cap two-loss seasons (most SEC-superiority types will tell you LSU was the best team in the SEC). Boise is undefeated and knocked off the Big 12 champ.




Wisconsin and Louisville aren't even in the National champion conversation, even though they only had one lose.  And OSU would have lost to Florida so the fact they have the same record doesn't mean anything.  The two lose teams have two loses, no mnatter how good they might have played.  Boise had a great year but just never got the respect so not in the conversation.  



> ... but only marginally. The BCS is a two-team playoff. And two teams just isn't close to enough for a reasonable playoff (you need at least 8, and 16 is better).




I said it was better then a bowl system, I never said anything about it being better then a playoff.


----------



## Nightfall

Yeah I thought you had said you were in favor of a playoff system, Crothy.


----------



## Crothian

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Yeah I thought you had said you were in favor of a playoff system, Crothy.





Saying the BCS is better then the bowl system does not have anything to do with a playoff system.  Playoff would be better then the BCS, but we don't have that and never have had that.


----------



## Nightfall

I merely meant you were in favor of a playoff system. Not to say anything for or against the BCS.


----------



## Heathansson

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerecome the GATORS!!!!!


----------



## Dimwhit

drothgery said:
			
		

> Which you won't, because Ohio State will win by two or three touchdowns.



 Then they had better start playing a little better on defense.


----------



## Crothian

OSU is just not looking that good.  A few stupid uncharistic penalties and now a poorly selected pass.


----------



## Dimwhit

Holy crap! 34-14. Strange.


----------



## DaveMage

Thanks, Jim Tressel, for the ball on the OSU 30!

34-14 Gators at the half.

Now, granted, there's a lot of football left, but Ohio State certainly doesn't look like a #1 team.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, Buckeyes are not looking good.  Hopefully, Ginn is okay and can play again losing him hurts the offense.


----------



## Dimwhit

Man, Troy Smith is just not looking like the Heisman winner tonight.


----------



## DaveMage

drothgery said:
			
		

> Which you won't, because Ohio State will win by two or three touchdowns.





Now that's funny!


----------



## Dimwhit

Another sack deep in their own territory. Smith has been mauled tonight.


----------



## Dimwhit

I have to think the 50+ day layoff had to have something to do with such a lopsided outcome.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Whoohoo!

Florida's 'D' was awesome.


----------



## DaveMage

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I have to think the 50+ day layoff had to have something to do with such a lopsided outcome.




Nah - Big 10 is just overrated.    

Go Gators!

Woohoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Now that's funny!



 Its hilarious!

After weeks of hearing the Gators obviously have no chance this and that...they completely tear Ohio State a new one. Man, do I love it!

GO GATORS!!!!


----------



## Dimwhit

OK, so the games are over. How do you all rank the Top 10?

With mine, I tried to ignore won-loss record, though that's admittedly hard to do with Boise State. So here's mine. I think--might have to tweak it a bit. So many of the 9-18 teams lost their bowl game, it was tough compiling the list.

1. Florida
2. USC
3. Boise State
4. Wisconsin
5. LSU
6. Auburn
7. West Virginia
8. Ohio State
9. Michigan
10. Oklahoma


----------



## DaveMage

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> OK, so the games are over. How do you all rank the Top 10?
> 
> With mine, I tried to ignore won-loss record, though that's admittedly hard to do with Boise State. So here's mine. I think--might have to tweak it a bit. So many of the 9-18 teams lost their bowl game, it was tough compiling the list.
> 
> 1. Florida
> 2. USC
> 3. Boise State
> 4. Wisconsin
> 5. LSU
> 6. Auburn
> 7. West Virginia
> 8. Ohio State
> 9. Michigan
> 10. Oklahoma




Give the nod to Boise State over USC - USC lost to UCLA for crying out loud!  (Plus Boise State had the best (or at least most creative) bowl game win.)


----------



## Heathansson

"Heathansson, what is best in life?
"Crush OSU,
 See them driven before you,
 Hear the lamentation of their cheerleaders."
"Gooooooood, Heathansson."


----------



## fett527

Embarrasing.

No other word for it.  Congrats to the Gators.


----------



## drothgery

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> OK, so the games are over. How do you all rank the Top 10?
> 
> With mine, I tried to ignore won-loss record, though that's admittedly hard to do with Boise State. So here's mine. I think--might have to tweak it a bit. So many of the 9-18 teams lost their bowl game, it was tough compiling the list.
> 
> 1. Florida
> 2. USC
> 3. Boise State
> 4. Wisconsin
> 5. LSU
> 6. Auburn
> 7. West Virginia
> 8. Ohio State
> 9. Michigan
> 10. Oklahoma




Err, where's Louisville?


----------



## drothgery

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Now that's funny!




Oops.


----------



## Dimwhit

drothgery said:
			
		

> Err, where's Louisville?



 That's who I forgot! I'd probably slide them into #7 or #8.

Why did Ohio State make it to #2 after last night!?!?


----------



## Crothian

Because they only have one lose and it was too the national champions.


----------



## Crothian

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Hey Crothian - how about a little side wager?
> 
> Gators win and you change your title for a week to say "Go Gators!"





And it is done.


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> And it is done.




As good as your word.    


Great game, but I'm a bit tired today....


----------



## DaveMage

Here's the final AP poll for those who are curious.

I don't quite understand how 2-loss LSU is ranked so highly, but they didn't ask me.

1. Florida (64) 13-1 1,624 
2. Ohio St. 12-1 1,492 
3. LSU 11-2 1,452 
4. Southern Cal 11-2 1,389 
5. Boise St. (1) 13-0 1,383  
6. Louisville 12-1 1,338 
7. Wisconsin 12-1 1,288 
8. Michigan 11-2 1,145 
9. Auburn 11-2 1,112
10. West Virginia 11-2 1,035
11. Oklahoma 11-3 933 
12. Rutgers 11-2 884 
13. Texas 10-3 772 
14. California 10-3 697
15. Arkansas 10-4 677
16. BYU 11-2 673
17. Notre Dame 10-3 553 
18. Wake Forest 11-3 551 
19. Virginia Tech 10-3 407 
20. Boston College 10-3 353 
21. Oregon St. 10-4 291 
22. TCU 11-2 279 
23. Georgia 9-4 204 
24. Penn St. 9-4 183  
25. Tennessee 9-4 181


----------



## Crothian

DaveMage said:
			
		

> As good as your word.




Of course, I live up to my bets and the better team won.


----------



## DaveMage

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> That's who I forgot! I'd probably slide them into #7 or #8.
> 
> Why did Ohio State make it to #2 after last night!?!?




Just as an FYI, Gator coach Urban Meyer made comments after the game to the effect of "Let's go play [Boise State] next week!"  After which he said, "I love Boise State, but I wouldn't want to do that. We're done."

I think his respect for the Boise State program is quite high - especially since his experience at Utah was similar.


----------



## DaveMage

Crothian said:
			
		

> Of course, I live up to my bets and the better team won.




I'm glad the Gators didn't win on a fluke play or a bad call.  Although some of the officiating was questionable.  They missed a hold on the opening OSU kickoff return, and they missed the replay review on the 2nd Gator touchdown (his knee was down before the ball crossed the plane).

As a Gator fan, what was scary was at one point Ohio State had 3 or 4 penalties and the Gators had none.  The Gators were terrible with penalties this year, so to see another team get more than them was weird.  Also, I knew it was the Gators night when we actually made *two* 40+ yard field goals.   (He only made 4 field goals in the regular season, and none over 40.)


----------



## Dimwhit

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Here's the final AP poll for those who are curious.
> 
> I don't quite understand how 2-loss LSU is ranked so highly, but they didn't ask me.




No kidding. Beating up on the Irish means very little. Of course, I put them at #5. And why is Wisconsin so low!? Polls rarely make sense to me.



			
				DaveMage said:
			
		

> I think his respect for the Boise State program is quite high - especially since his experience at Utah was similar.




That's a good point, and a good thing. He knows what it's like being with a good mid-major team. We need more coaches in the big BCS schools to understand how good the mid-majors can be. Meyer also made a comment a few days ago that the difference between the BCS and mid-major schools is all but gone. Not sure I'd go that far, but there are a number of very good mid-majors who could upset quite a number of BCS schools right now.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

A side-effect of Notre Dame being perenially, erroneously highly-rated is that you get bonus points for beating them.  Especialy when you smack them down in a high-profile bowl game with everyone drooling over Brady Quinn.  

LSU is really, really, good though.  I don't think that's an unreasonable ranking.


----------



## Crothian

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> A side-effect of Notre Dame being perenially, erroneously highly-rated is that you get bonus points for beating them.  Especialy when you smack them down in a high-profile bowl game with everyone drooling over Brady Quinn.




It is true.  TV personel were still raving over OSU's big win against ND last year before the Championship game.


----------



## Dimwhit

Crothian said:
			
		

> It is true.  TV personel were still raving over OSU's big win against ND last year before the Championship game.



 The fact that ND only dropped to 17 says a lot about the perception that they're a good team.

The should probably be ranked in the low 20s at best.


----------



## DaveMage

I've been listening to a lot of Gator talk the last couple of days.

One of the nice things I've continued to hear was how gracious the Ohio State fans were at the game.  So kudos to their fans!


----------

